# WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread - 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!



## Brock

> *WWE SmackDown LIVE Preview, Dec. 6, 2016: Ellsworth to challenge AJ Styles for the WWE World Title this Tuesday*
> 
> In the wake of his betrayal at WWE TLC, James Ellsworth is looking to go 4-0 against "The Champ that Runs the Camp" to capture the WWE World Title Tuesday night at 8/7 C on SmackDown LIVE!


Ellsworth to challenge AJ Styles for the WWE World Title this Tuesday












> James Ellsworth stunned the WWE Universe at WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs when he emerged from nowhere to betray his friend, Dean Ambrose, and pave the way for AJ Styles to retain his title in an absolutely brutal TLC Match on the award-winning WWE Network.
> 
> Explaining his actions on WWE Talking Smack afterward, Ellsworth went a step further by announcing that he will redeem his earned WWE World Title Match against “The Face that Runs the Place” this Tuesday night on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Though Ellsworth does technically hold three victories over Styles, it’s safe to say that Ambrose won’t be helping him this time around. In fact, considering that The Phenomenal One hates him and The Lunatic Fringe will be out for retribution, the chinless No. 1 contender’s best strategy for the imminent title showdown had better include a lot of running.


Did Natalya attack Nikki Bella at Survivor Series?












> Nikki Bella may have triumphed over Carmella in an intense No Disqualification Match at WWE TLC Sunday night. However, The Princess of Staten Island quickly ruined Nikki’s celebration when she claimed that it was actually Natalya who carried out the mysterious backstage assault on her “Total Divas” co-star at Survivor Series.
> 
> Later in the pay-per-view, Natalya flat-out denied Carmella’s allegations, calling the claims “absurd” and her accuser “a liar.” But, did The Queen of Harts actually do it? Will she make Carmella pay for saying she did? And will Nikki Bella herself have anything to say about it this Tuesday night?


Make way for SmackDown’s conquering new champions












> A dark shroud has truly descended upon SmackDown LIVE. At WWE TLC, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton vanquished Heath Slater & Rhyno to become the new SmackDown Tag Team Champions. Not only did they convincingly end the fairytale reign of Beauty & The Man Beast, but they’ve truly given themselves the foothold on Tuesday nights that The New Face of Fear has sought since WWE’s Brand Extension.
> 
> At the same pay-per-view, Alexia Bliss powerbombed Becky Lynch through a table to become the SmackDown Women’s Champion. The Wicked Witch of WWE demonstrated once again what a vicious competitor she is, but will the predator prove to be as dangerous now that she has become the prey? Does she have what it takes to stay on the top of the mountain, or will The Irish Lass Kicker (or another determined SmackDown competitor, for that matter) swiftly knock her back off?
> 
> Find out what happens on SmackDown LIVE, this Tuesday night at 8/7 C on USA Network.


Sophia Grace accepts Nikki Bella’s invite to SmackDown LIVE












> Pop culture sensation Sophia Grace is coming to SmackDown LIVE when the show travels to Houston this Tuesday. The singer and actress – who took the world by storm alongside her cousin Rosie on “Ellen” in 2011 – has accepted an invitation from Nikki Bella to visit SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> It’s unclear what sparked the invitation, but Nikki mentioned in her Twitter invite that she “had so much fun” with Sophia “on set,” teasing a potential collaboration.
> 
> In her reply to the invitation, Sophia said she was excited to attend SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Tune in to SmackDown LIVE this Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I eagerly await seeing Ellsworth get destroyed and where this Wyatt/Orton alliance goes from here.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ellsworth is going to be absolutely destroyed, again.

And oh dear, more random "celebrities" appearing on WWE TV, how thrilling.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Can AJ finally kill Ellsworth once and for all. Please?

And what's with these D list celebrities? I actually jumped out of my chair in shock when I scrolled down and saw that completely nameless face behind Nikki.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The Miz on Talkin' Smack is the only thing that makes Bryan even remotely interesting. I know he can't wrestle anymore but at some point I'm assuming this feud will get physical. Miz is a very safe worker and the two of them could work out a street fight or brawl where the company and Bryan could rest assure that Bryan would be in no danger for a brawl or a street fight.

I loved how Alexa broke character and was crying, humble and cordial and just when I was thinking "what the fuck is this?" she jumped right back into being an over-confident, Renee Young trashing, incorrigible bitch.

Baron Corbin has stepped up his game on the mic and actually might have forced his way into the main event scene with a win over Kalisto, which is ridiculous if you think about it.

Delusional James Ellsworth was hilarious and for the first time I'm actually glad that he's in the main storyline on the show.

Talkin' Smack has become more must see for me than Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Becky Rematch?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I'm not really looking forward to this weeks SDL. a Nikki v Nattie feud; yawn,and Nikkis doing a segment with some Z list celeb, double yawn. Becky v Alexa just needs to end at this point. More Ellsworth...really? Hopefully Miz gets 10 minutes promo time, but its hard to imagine any good feud for him starting here. They're in a lull right now where they seem to be waiting for Mania season. Its hard to imagine anything exciting happening anytime soon.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



> Pop culture sensation Sophia Grace


who


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I hope the main event angle takes one of two directions:

1.) Ambrose ignores Ellsworth and Styles kills Ellsworth to drive home the fluke nature of the 3-0 record. Then afterwards Ambrose kills a dead Ellsworth even more. 

2.) Ambrose does attack Ellsworth during the title match, which leads to the return of an upset Undertaker, who wants to restore order and credibility to the world title. This leads to three interesting dynamics. First, Styles is pissed that Taker questions the credibility of his title run. Second, Ambrose does not give a damn what Undertaker thinks after what Ellsworth did. Third, delusional Ellsworth agrees with Taker that Ambrose ruined his chance to become world champion and tries to buddy up with the deadman. 

I´d go with option two and have a three-way title match at the Rumble between Styles, Ambrose and Taker. Maybe with Ellsworth locked into a cage ringside. From there it can go multiple ways.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



ElTerrible said:


> I hope the main event angle takes one of two directions:
> 
> 1.) Ambrose ignores Ellsworth and Styles kills Ellsworth to drive home the fluke nature of the 3-0 record. Then afterwards Ambrose kills a dead Ellsworth even more.
> 
> 2.) Ambrose does attack Ellsworth during the title match, which leads to the return of an upset Undertaker, who wants to restore order and credibility to the world title. This leads to three interesting dynamics. First, Styles is pissed that Taker questions the credibility of his title run. Second, Ambrose does not give a damn what Undertaker thinks after what Ellsworth did. Third, delusional Ellsworth agrees with Taker that Ambrose ruined his chance to become world champion and tries to buddy up with the deadman.
> 
> I´d go with option two and have a three-way title match at the Rumble between Styles, Ambrose and Taker. Maybe with Ellsworth locked into a cage ringside. From there it can go multiple ways.


I would have Styles kill Ellsworth and officially prove the 3-0 record was a fluke, and afterwards Dean finishes him off, but warns Styles their war is not over and he will eventually get the title back. But have them end the storyline this Tuesday night on SDL and have both men move on.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Becky Rematch?


Have you seen her Fallout video?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



nyelator said:


> Have you seen her Fallout video?


What happened?


----------



## nyelator

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Leon Knuckles said:


> What happened?


Just watched it she rages a bit and asks Shane to let her stand face to face with Alexa on Tuesdays


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Who the fuck is Sophia Grace?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



nyelator said:


> Just watched it she rages a bit and asks Shane to let her stand face to face with Alexa on Tuesdays


So, it will probably be a promo leading into a brawl of sorts.

Bliss and Nikki not wrestling would help me in PWA. :dance


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



nyelator said:


> Have you seen her Fallout video?


No It said Becky begs for a rematch on the title of video. I really didn't want too watch Becky beg for anything. It would only give me more pain. She's probably losing the rematch anyway. That what losers do unfortunately. Looks like Kevin fuckface!! Dunn got his way again.:crying:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Simply Flawless said:


> Who the fuck is Sophia Grace?


I don't know, but wouldn't be surprised if Vince put her in a match with Becky. Where Becky taps out 3 second into the match. Couldn't get any worse then these past 3 months.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> I don't know, but wouldn't be surprised if Vince put her in a match with Becky. Where Becky taps out 3 second into the match. Couldn't get any worse then these past 3 months.





ThEmB0neZ said:


> No It said Becky begs for a rematch on the title of video. I really didn't want too watch Becky beg for anything. It would only give me more pain. She's probably losing the rematch anyway. That what losers do unfortunately. Looks like Kevin fuckface!! Dunn got his way again.:crying:


Come on you are overreacting a bit much I did not cry this much when Batista lost at WM 26 or WM 30


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



nyelator said:


> Come on you are overreacting a bit much I did not cry this much when Batista lost at WM 26 or WM 30


Batista wasn't ever a jobber like Becky has become. You better hope Alexa doesn't ever turn face.:frown2:


----------



## nyelator

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Batista wasn't ever a jobber like Becky has become. You better hope Alexa doesn't ever turn face.:frown2:


Well we had deacon Batista but other than that your right my point is that you favorite will win and lsoe some but they can not afford to lose her she is a solid third/second (Nikki or maybe just female wise on the show Maryse). in that division but if Alexa does turn face it has to be anti-hero she can never go full face (she plays such a better heel)


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

sellsworth lies down for AJ, becoming his lackey.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Hoping for AJ to squash Ellsworth in 10 seconds, beat Ellsworth down and then for Ambrose to finish him off. 

That way they can keep him off till the RR and business can pick up again.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



nyelator said:


> Just watched it she rages a bit and asks Shane to let her stand face to face with Alexa on Tuesdays


Becky is so cute. You can tell this was her virgin title loss. She does not have the power of auotmatic rematch clause instilled in her yet. Title losing pros like Charlotte or Sasha would have been, whatever rematch tomorrow. :grin2:


----------



## nyelator

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



ElTerrible said:


> Becky is so cute. You can tell this was her virgin title loss. She does not have the power of auotmatic rematch clause instilled in her yet. Title losing pros like Charlotte or Sasha would have been, whatever rematch tomorrow. :grin2:


Yeah but Bliss is better ;D


----------



## Fartmonkey88

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Isn't this all leading for them to beat on Elsworth just do Cena can save him anyway


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Hype for Dean and AJ that beat the shit out of the geek together.DEAJ becomes real one night only for save us from the cancer of SDL :trips8

https://twitter.com/realellsworth/status/805831933649420288

:trips10:trips10


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Fartmonkey88 said:


> Isn't this all leading for them to beat on Elsworth just do Cena can save him anyway


I really struggle to see how they write Cena back into this. From a kayfabe perspective Undertaker actually has an easy way in with his pre-SS speech, cause of all the shenanigans afterwards. Cena should actually have to adress the whole Carmella and Nikki situation, especially when Nikki said "I wear the pants". The most awesome way would be for Cena to return at the Rumble, win it, brush off Nikki, then turn heel on Styles and Nikki at WM and going with his own Hollywood Cena persona. And what does a Hollywood star need? A Laker girl. :grin2:


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Hype for Dean and AJ to beat the shit out of the geek together.DEAJ becomes real one night only for save us from the cancer of SDL :trips8
> 
> https://twitter.com/realellsworth/status/805831933649420288
> 
> :trips10:trips10


WWE writing creating real emotions. 










The amount of people that want to see Ambrose and Styles kill Ellsworth. Some would even pay to see Renee do it. :grin2:


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I guess the option is there for Ellsworth to side with AJ. But at this point, I’d rather see Dean and AJ kill him, and get him off TV for a little bit. I mean, what are they going to do? Build to a PPV match with Dean and Ellsworth? I mean, their has to be a new twist to this story.



ElTerrible said:


> WWE writing creating real emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of people that want to see Ambrose and Styles kill Ellsworth. Some would even pay to see Renee do it. :grin2:


Dean and AJ can do the work, than Renee can take him to Dick Kick City.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

This storyline is so stupid. Ellsworthless is the biggest moron, let's cash in my title match right after I screwed this guy out of his. I could cash it in any time, like when Ambrose is eventually pre occupied with another feud, but let's do it now when he's after my blood and will definitely run in and fuck me over.

How can anyone possibly watch a tv show where the characters are this stupid?


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



TD Stinger said:


> I guess the option is there for Ellsworth to side with AJ. But at this point, I’d rather see Dean and AJ kill him, and get him off TV for a little bit. I mean, what are they going to do? Build to a PPV match with Dean and Ellsworth? I mean, their has to be a new twist to this story.


There are actually hundreds of ways to take the story at the moment. You genuinely don´t know what will happen. Another option would be that Ambrose runs in during the world title match and beats the living hell out of Ellsworth, which leads to Styles´ DQ. Ellsworth is now 4-0 against Styles and can continue his delusions. :grin2: Undertaker comes in and says: Enough is enough. This BS stops now. Undertaker gets a world title match at Royal Rumble. Now Ellsworth gets into Takers face and says I´m 4-0 against Styles. I should get one first. To which Undertaker says: I wrestle you for it in a #1 contender match next week on Smackdown. :grin2: And from there is can go multiple ways again. Styles attacks Undertaker and Ellsworth wins. Undertaker chokeslams and tombstones Ellsworth in 10 seconds.


----------



## Fartmonkey88

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Taker barely has 1 match in him a year at mania so him getting involved doesn't work. AJ and Cena aren't done and Dean and Cena hasn't started. Kafabe it is 2 bullies beating up a defenseless man only to be saved by smackdown Superman.

If Cass was on SD I could see Nikki Cena Cass Carmella but the heart chick isn't worth Cena time.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



ElTerrible said:


> There are actually hundreds of ways to take the story at the moment. You genuinely don´t know what will happen. Another option would be that Ambrose runs in during the world title match and beats the living hell out of Ellsworth, which leads to Styles´ DQ. Ellsworth is now 4-0 against Styles and can continue his delusions. :grin2: Undertaker comes in and says: Enough is enough. This BS stops now. Undertaker gets a world title match at Royal Rumble. Now Ellsworth gets into Takers face and says I´m 4-0 against Styles. I should get one first. To which Undertaker says: I wrestle you for it in a #1 contender match next week on Smackdown. :grin2: And from there is can go multiple ways again. Styles attacks Undertaker and Ellsworth wins. Undertaker chokeslams and tombstones Ellsworth in 10 seconds.


…….

I’m going to pretend like I didn’t read that and just move on……


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

How I wish SD was on today...


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Hopefully AJ isn't too hurt to beat the living crap out of Ellsworth.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I hope AJ does styles clash on JE repeatedly on the chairs, floor and tables to make up for the BS that has been happening in the last few weeks with EJ's meme popularity.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Please keep these lame ass "celebs" off SD


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I have no idea who Miz feuds with next. It won't be Ambrose because he'll be feuding with Ellsworth. Whoever they pick will be a low card geek that nobody can buy.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Headliner said:


> I have no idea who Miz feuds with next. It won't be Ambrose because he'll be feuding with Ellsworth. Whoever they pick will be a low card geek that nobody can buy.


 Corbin v Miz could be interesting?

Ideally it should be Zayn or Cesaro.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Ace said:


> Corbin v Miz could be interesting?
> 
> Ideally it should be Zayn or Cesaro.


They wouldn't do heel vs heel.

There's no true mid-card faces. Just a bunch of low carders. The gap between the upper carders and lower carders is pretty high. So much for the land of opportunity. Zayn would be perfect to fit that solid, reliable mid-card spot. 

Knowing WWE they'd just randomly Jack Swagger or Crews on TV and feud with Miz on TV just to fill a spot. Or even put Rhyno in that slot.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

After RAW, Salvation truly resides on Tuesday Nights 

#SAVEMeSmackdown


----------



## Neuron

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Hey, have we ever had a murder storyline before? Now's the perfect opportunity to make Ambrose look like a real lunatic by having him kill Ellsworth. Within Kayfabe ofc.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Neuron said:


> Hey, have we ever had a murder storyline before? Now's the perfect opportunity to make Ambrose look like a real lunatic by having him kill Ellsworth. Within Kayfabe ofc.


LU style. Dean should beat the crap out of him though.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Neuron said:


> Hey, have we ever had a murder storyline before? Now's the perfect opportunity to make Ambrose look like a real lunatic by having him kill Ellsworth. Within Kayfabe ofc.




Maybe Ambrose can dump Ellsworth in a dumpster like he does in the WWE2K17 trailer.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

How about Slater as Miz's next opponent? Slater can win a battle royal or something to become the #1 contender.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Neuron said:


> Hey, have we ever had a murder storyline before? Now's the perfect opportunity to make Ambrose look like a real lunatic by having him kill Ellsworth. Within Kayfabe ofc.


:booklel

They could have Ellsworth vanish and people start to accuse Ambrose of doing something sinister but then he pops ups and reveals Ambrose just dumped him in Hawaii without any money :maury


----------



## Reotor

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

So James is now SDL's top heel? thats neat

Maybe that F list celeberity whatsherface is there to give Nikki some acting lessons? >


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Neuron said:


> Hey, have we ever had a murder storyline before? Now's the perfect opportunity to make Ambrose look like a real lunatic by having him kill Ellsworth. Within Kayfabe ofc.

















Just a few.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Anyone Slater feuding with The Miz?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This storyline is so stupid. Ellsworthless is the biggest moron, let's cash in my title match right after I screwed this guy out of his. I could cash it in any time, like when Ambrose is eventually pre occupied with another feud, but let's do it now when he's after my blood and will definitely run in and fuck me over.
> 
> How can anyone possibly watch a tv show where the characters are this stupid?


Because it's almost funny in a tragic kind of way when they do the promos explaining why they did the stupid things they did and are about to do. I guess. It's like having to explain the punchline of a joke to somebody, except they have to explain it to _everybody_.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Reotor said:


> So James is now SDL's top heel? thats neat
> 
> Maybe that F list celeberity whatsherface is there to give Nikki some acting lessons? >


Or maybe Nikki gonna teach her how to shake her ass. You know, for when she's old enough for that kind of thing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Headliner said:


> They wouldn't do heel vs heel.
> 
> There's no true mid-card faces. Just a bunch of low carders. The gap between the upper carders and lower carders is pretty high. So much for the land of opportunity. Zayn would be perfect to fit that solid, reliable mid-card spot.
> 
> Knowing WWE they'd just randomly Jack Swagger or Crews on TV and feud with Miz on TV just to fill a spot. Or even put Rhyno in that slot.


Why not Slater? He's got a little more cred now that he had the tag title from awhile, and he still has, what, seven kids to feed and a double-wide to pay for! Seriously, I'm wondering what becomes of Slater. Do they stay in the tag picture? He could easily fill one of those open mid-card face slots. I hope they don't just drop him now.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This storyline is so stupid. Ellsworthless is the biggest moron, let's cash in my title match right after I screwed this guy out of his. I could cash it in any time, like when Ambrose is eventually pre occupied with another feud, but let's do it now when he's after my blood and will definitely run in and fuck me over.
> 
> *How can anyone possibly watch a tv show where the characters are this stupid?*


You mean TV shows like Walking Dead or Game of Thrones, where the heels allow vengeful family members and friends to live all the time, when they have an opportunity to kill them immediately. Only so the babyfaces can come back to bite them in the arse later. :grin2:

The two minutes between Ellsworth, Daniel and Renee were probably the best promo work of the whole year. 

How do you even know that the match will happen on Tuesday? Of course they teased it, cause the whole goddamn world wants to see Ellsworth die now. When was the last time an heel-ish act created this much genuine emotion and the fact that the match was so goddamn great only adds to the impact of the screw-job ending.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The problem with SD! at the moment is that two, arguably three people that SHOULD be in the main event scene are stuck in mid card storylines with mid card titles (Orton, Bray, Miz). I know its a longshot but I'm still hoping they find a way to get Cesaro and Zayn to SD! they'd fill the midcard spots nicely, Revival and Samoe Joe need to be called up to Smackdown immediately too.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

AJ :mark:

Alexa :mark:

Orton and Wyatt :mark:

Miz :mark:

Going to be a good show.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I really am looking forward to everything tonight.. besides the C list celeb of course. Whoever she is. Amazing how much more interesting Smackdown is than RAW still.

Miz's next opponent could be Slater, Swagger or even one half of American Alpha.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> The problem with SD! at the moment is that two, arguably three people that SHOULD be in the main event scene are stuck in mid card storylines with mid card titles (Orton, Bray, Miz). I know its a longshot but I'm still hoping they find a way to get Cesaro and Zayn to SD! they'd fill the midcard spots nicely, Revival and Samoe Joe need to be called up to Smackdown immediately too.


They are planning for Taker to return and might face Styles for the WC at the RR, and Cena is coming back soon. I do not expect Orton and Bray to be tag team champions for long, maybe until the RR the longest.


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I know it won't happen, but I would love to see Corbin and Miz feud for a bit. Can't think of anyone else on the babyface side of things. Please not Crews again. Or Swagger for that matter.


----------



## bonkertons

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Now that Wyatt/Orton has formed, you still have the Uso's as another quality heel team, as well as two jobber heel teams in Ascension and Vaudevillains; is it possible to now have Breeze turn on Fandango and finally build him up as a quality midcarder? 

The midcard is pretty thin as-is, especially if Miz moves up to the main event once he drops the belt. You're basically just talking guys like Ziggler, Corbin, Kalisto, and Crews. One is stale(barring a heel turn), one has been great and has big potential, one has been good but will most likely be moving to the CW division at some point, and the other has been a disappointment to this point.

Breeze was great in NXT. He was never a Champion but he was always a guy they could rely on to generate heat, build a feud, and put on a quality match on the big stage. Why can't he do that on SD?


----------



## bonkertons

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Slackly said:


> I really am looking forward to everything tonight.. besides the C list celeb of course. Whoever she is. Amazing how much more interesting Smackdown is than RAW still.
> 
> Miz's next opponent could be Slater, Swagger or even one half of American Alpha.


I think Crews could be a good choice for Miz. Just filler, of course, someone for him to go over - but Crews has really had no opportunity to establish any kind of character or display any kind of personality. Miz is so good on the mic that perhaps he could drag something out of him.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

- How will Dean Ambrose respond to James Ellsworth screwing him over at TLC?
- How will Alexa Bliss celebrate her first title win?
- Will the tensions between Daniel Bryan and the Miz continue to get worse?
- Will Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton continue to dominate the tag team division after winning the tag titles?
- What is next for Dolph Ziggler after the ladder match for the IC title match?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ellsworth vs AJ and Wyatts vs Slater & Rhyno announced for today


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

How do you guys think the title will be booked from now until Mania?


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



bonkertons said:


> Now that Wyatt/Orton has formed, you still have the Uso's as another quality heel team, as well as two jobber heel teams in Ascension and Vaudevillains; is it possible to now have Breeze turn on Fandango and finally build him up as a quality midcarder?
> 
> The midcard is pretty thin as-is, especially if Miz moves up to the main event once he drops the belt. You're basically just talking guys like Ziggler, Corbin, Kalisto, and Crews. One is stale(barring a heel turn), one has been great and has big potential, one has been good but will most likely be moving to the CW division at some point, and the other has been a disappointment to this point.
> 
> Breeze was great in NXT. He was never a Champion but he was always a guy they could rely on to generate heat, build a feud, and put on a quality match on the big stage. Why can't he do that on SD?


I agree with you. Smackdown has too many tag teams. They should only keep Wyatts, Usos, AA and the jobber teams Bros,Asc&Vau. Split up the rest to inject some talent into the midcard. Nevertheless they have to do a trade or an NXT call-up soon. Slater (w Rhyno) vs. Corbin singles feud makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Wouldn't be surprised if Ellsworth wins tonight...via DQ. Ellsworth has tarnished Smackdown in recent weeks; however tonight a deluded James Ellsworth could be comedy gold, he shouldn't be in this position but love or hate the guy he has his props. His promo on Talking Smack after TLC was brilliant, he is a good mic worker and he plays his role perfectly. 

I'm most looking forward to the Wyatt's tonight, their storyline has turned so intriguing. 

Miz needs a new challenger of course, the Slater shout is a good one. Knowing WWE they'll probably push Ryder or Rawley :lol

Would like to see Alexa deliver a promo tonight. Did Natalya attack Nikki? Not sure tbh bit too obvious.

What next for Corbin & Ziggler? They've already feuded with each other but both are stuck in a bit of a rut. Corbin moving onto Kane perhaps, Ziggler fuck knows, they have nobody for him.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Oh, Smackdown is in an hour already.


----------



## Brock

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Looking forward to Orton/Wyatt's with the belts and what they do with Styles, although I guess he's saddled with Ellsworth for the rest of the month at least.


----------



## Dio Brando

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Brock said:


> Looking forward to Orton/Wyatt's with the belts and what they do with Styles, although I guess he's saddled with Ellsworth for the rest of the month at least.


Another month? I might die.


----------



## Brock

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Dio Brando said:


> Another month? I might die.


Just guessing tbh. Unless Ambrose gets soley put with Ellsworth and AJ moves on straight away. Wouldn't surprise me if the three of them remain together until after xmas, tbh.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

As usual only care about AJ, Ellsworth and American Alpha. The rest of Smackdown is ass.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



DammitC said:


> - How will Dean Ambrose respond to James Ellsworth screwing him over at TLC?
> - *How will Alexa Bliss celebrate her first title win?*
> - Will the tensions between Daniel Bryan and the Miz continue to get worse?
> - Will Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton continue to dominate the tag team division after winning the tag titles?
> - What is next for Dolph Ziggler after the ladder match for the IC title match?
> 
> Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I need some angry, intense Dean Ambrose in my life. Plz give it to me SDLive.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Brock said:


> Just guessing tbh. Unless Ambrose gets soley put with Ellsworth and AJ moves on straight away. Wouldn't surprise me if the three of them remain together until after xmas, tbh.


Oh God, xmas themed street fight with Styles and Ellsworth... Ambrose pops out of a present and beats them both up.

It's too easy


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Very much looking forward to this one!


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Are there 3 title matches tonight?


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Just reading someone hinting at Mojo being in the IC Title gives me nightmares.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I don't expect Styles to be involved in-ring much during his match against Ellsworth. 

Either it's going to be a short 2-minute encounter with Styles easily getting a win, or Ambrose injects himself very quickly into this one.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Ace said:


> Are there 3 title matches tonight?


As far as I know it’s just two. AJ vs. Ellsworth and Slater/Rhyno vs. The Wyatts. Haven’t heard anything other than that.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Wonder if Becky's jobbing clean or dirty in the rematch?


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



summerfest said:


> Wonder if Becky's jobbing clean or dirty in the rematch?


 Did Haitch take a picture with Becky when she won the title?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

December 6th 2016 is the date Ellsworth dies :booklel


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I can see them somehow extending this angle out for the remainder of the month to give all 3 something to do to close out the year.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Ace said:


> Did Haitch take a picture with Becky when she won the title?


of course









and apparently she's one of Steph's favorite wrestlers









But still she's booked like shit, it must be Vince


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



summerfest said:


> of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently she's one of Steph favorite wrestlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still she's book like shit, it must be Vince


 I guess every champion that doesn't get a pic is self made or a Vince guy.


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I'm interested in who's Miz' next challenger............ then again it's probably gonna be Kane . :cuss:


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Hope Taker shows up tonight to start a program with AJ.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



RDEvans said:


> I'm interested in who's Miz' next challenger............ then again it's probably gonna be Kane . :cuss:


Having a tough time finding a face to challenge Miz right now.

Then, there's Kane. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ellsworth is a dead man tonight. 

And I hope the real Dead Man shows up to start his program with AJ


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I want to see a jobber die tonight, but if we see a title change I will be so mad


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ambrose on MizTV. :trips7

Ambrose for the IC Title. :trips7

Ambrose will not turn heel. :trips7

This fucking company. :trips7


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

If murder doesn't happen tonight this show is no buys.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The Puppet Vaudevillains need to be given TV time immediately


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Starting off with AJ :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

We want the live homicide of James Ellsworth LOL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

NO NOT A CAST ON THAT LEG cry:cry


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Damn, AJ in a walking boot. Hope he's alright.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Me thinks, Ellsworth is going to lay down for AJ in the main event. :jr Pure collusion I tell you, folks.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I thought the reports said he injured his right ankle.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Feels good to watch the A show


----------



## drougfree

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

GOAT is here


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


THIS is exactly what I do when his music hits lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Oh fuuuuuuck. AJ in a walking boot... :hutz


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

LOOOOOOOOOL AJ


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Dat hole


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

HAHA he got us


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Gullible Dinks.

Amazing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

YOU GULLIBLE GEEKS !

THE GAWD THAT IS AJ STYLES !!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Styles! :lol :lol


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

And Ellsworth no selling the Styles clash anymore


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I'm pretty sure everyone here could kick James Ellsworth's ass. He's so frail.:lol


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

You look like you in slow motion :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Out comes the human shit-stain of SDL...


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The Ellsworth thing has run its course, but Smackdown still feels like a more interesting show than Raw.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ugh this guy


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ellsworth is done.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Fuck this fucking living walking cancer.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

So the story with Ellsworth is that the kid is delusional and drinking his own kool-aid, yes?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Hahaha boo'n this jobber


----------



## Cipher

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Tears at Ellsworth being better on the mic than 95% of the roster.


----------



## bradatar

Hahahaha great line by Styles about his ass hanging out


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Headliner said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone here could kick James Ellsworth's ass. He's so frail.:lol


Lol I think I actually can, and I'm a vanilla midget >


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

chin and tonic LOOOLLLLL


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Chin and tonic :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

AJ PUTTING OVER AMBROSE :drose


----------



## bradatar

Hahahahahahahaha CHIN AND TONIC


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

AJ Styles putting over Dean :mark

And here comes Ambrose!!

LOL thank you Ambrose :lol


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Yas Ambrose :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

AJ is fucking wrecking ellsworth :HA


----------



## Abisial

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Bruh :lol


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

fpalm get this guy out of here


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

golden


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

So, Dean/Ellsworth at the next PPV?


----------



## Backstabbed

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Best Dean appearance ever


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

:lol that was awesome. Come, lay him out, leave immediately with no wasted motion. I love stuff like that.


----------



## MrJT

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That was perfect.

Deaners being an ass kicker again, i like it.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

HAHAHAHA,wrecked! lol.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Lmao that was great.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

YESSSSSSSS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That was great.


----------



## amhlilhaus

The shows off with a bang


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That was f*cking great but I can't lie, I wanted more :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

JBL really sells his Ellsworth hate, well.

JBL: Watch! Watch! Watch! Look! Look! Look! Yeaaaah!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Alexa is so hot!!!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Why the fuck did James say AJ only has the title because of him if when he appeared AJ was already climbing the ladder anyway?

Also,finally Ambrose was useful for something


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Alright Dean. :lol

Bang!


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

anyone else feeling taker tn?


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ellsworth is fucking delusional


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Moment of the year.


----------



## bradatar

Hahahahaha that was good enough for me perfect Dean


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Bray really likes his denim, huh.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That denim hood looks ridiculous.


----------



## 4freedom

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Eat it jobber, go away where you belong


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Fucking Bray wearing Harper's pants on his head.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Wyatt botch

Bray: We're here!
*random visual*
*random visual*
*random visual*
*Still staring at the camera*
*Commercial break*


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Hey Bray what are those???!!! :lol Seriously what is that dude wearing on his head? He looks like a Hillbilly Muhammad Hassan


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ellsworth doesn't take shit from anybody. You just made an enemy, Dean.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Bray Wyatt looked like King Ezekiel for a second from the Walking Dead.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ambrose :lmao 

I think he's just getting started too (hopefully).


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Even as a heel, Ellsworth still has my sympy. :lol

Can't wait for Alexa's title celebration. :mark:


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Awesome pop for Dean. Hopefully what Styles alluded to comes true and he continues to pop up and kill Ellsworth throughout the night. 


Lol at JBL at the end there. SOB _*genuinely*_ sounded as if Christmas had come early. :maury


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Fuck you, Geico, and your goddamn irritating motherfucking gecko.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

If that were a raw segment, Ellsworth wouldn't have come out yet.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Why does WWE have celebrity guests come on years after they were popular? I think I heard people say that Sophia Grace was on the Ellen Show years ago or something like that. I have nothing against her though but I was just wondering why they do that.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Yo that Dean pop was something else tho :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Styles/Miz/Wyatts/Bliss...rare to have such an interesting set of champions. Is it because they're all heels?


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Btw, I'm so over the Ellsworth schtick, this guy should be broken by Ambrose and thrown away like refuse.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Smackdown opens with Ambrose delivering dirty deeds to Ellsworth.

Raw opens with Big Show in a match :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Love Dean-o, no bullshit, straight to action


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Yo they keep botching the Wyatt tech :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

They are getting Slater and Rhyno out of the tag title picture pretty quick.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

WTF


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Those Wyatt botches


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Must be trainees in the production truck tonight.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Awkward pause


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That fucking intro man


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Well......... THAT WAS AWKWARD AS FUCK.


----------



## Abisial

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That distorted "In my head" was pretty creepy, nice.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

love this tag team


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Damn,that entrance is so hype and so slow at the same time


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Since AJ said Dean doesn´t know when to stop I assume we´ll see some more DDs. Ellsworth changing clothes. Bam. Ellsworth eating something. Bam. Ellsworth in the shower. Bam. Ellsworth pissing. Bam. Ellsworth getting in the car. Bam. Ellsworth getting in the ambulance. Bam. Ambrose driving off with the ambulance.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT.

SOOO WEIRD :lmao :lmao

Both of Randy Orton's theme songs and then the Wyatt theme? Shit had no flow :lmao

YO FINISH WHATEVER THE FUCK THAT VIDEO PACKAGE WAS AND DEBUT IT NEXT WEEK.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That mash-up entrance is fucking everything! :mark:


----------



## Cipher

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I was bored of both Randy and Bray apart, but together they are actually really entertaining.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

They should definitely mix Orton's theme with the Wyatt's


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

If this was the Attitude Era, the storyline would be that Orton joined the Wyatts because the Wyatts have the best pills.


----------



## bradatar

Watch them have fucking Bray drop his first belt after a day to Heath fucking Slater


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Entrance was delayed, but I love the new entrance for them.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Liger!Liger! said:


> Why the fuck did James say AJ only has the title because of him if when he appeared AJ was already climbing the ladder anyway?
> 
> Also,finally Ambrose was useful for something



Because their chief concern is pushing an angle as opposed to being marks or shitting on Ambrose. They actually work with each other as coworkers and prioritize putting over one another as opposed to getting in pot shots at a coworker Liger!Liger! on wrestlingforum.com doesn't like.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Bray is still the worst thing in prowrestling.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

time to die slater and rhyno


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Paige's ass looking good in that TD commercial, too bad she is batshit crazy these days


----------



## Trophies

Those buzzards....soak it in maaaaaan.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I think Rhyno is done after tonight since he's in politics


----------



## Lesnar Sucks

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Rhyno sure is shiny


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I can see Vince running around backstage. 
"Not that entrance music, the other entrance music."
"No, the OTHER fucking entrance music!!!"
"YOU'RRRRRRRRE FIRRRRRRRRED!!!"


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton as a tag team is so refreshing.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Randy needs to change his attire up if he's gonna be with the Wyatt's long term


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

enter: Taker and Kane


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Orton and bray, squash these bugs again. You can tell how completely overmatched Slater/Rhyno are. Orton is one of the best of all time.


----------



## StylesP1

Just tuning in. What have I missed?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I know Randy is doing the whole Trojan Horse bit and all but I'm really enjoying him and Bray as a team. Good stuff. :thumbsup


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Hopefully this will be one of many Dirty Deeds to Ellsworth tonight :mark:


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Mordecay said:


> Paige's ass looking good in that TD commercial, too bad she is batshit crazy these days


what happened to her?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I like how Slater is continuing the long-standing tradition of "tweaking your ring attire to match your tag partner's gear even though the team likely isn't going any further". :lol

I really want to be proven wrong though, since Beauty and The Man Beast have been godly and deserve another reign for their efforts (but later down the road of course, since I'm loving that Bray finally has championship gold to his name).


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I've said it before, but it deserves saying again...I can't believe how fucking awesome the Wyatt/Orton combo has been. When it started, I honestly face palmed. This is one of those times it feels really good to be wrong.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



GimmieAHellYeah said:


> what happened to her?


Some combination of Alberto Del Rio and drugs...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



StylesP1 said:


> Just tuning in. What have I missed?


A.J came out and talked about his pants tearing, then Ellsworth came out and said A.J. only won because of him, A.J said he would have won either way. A.J made a joke about Ellsworths chin, Chin and Tonic lol! Ambrose came out and used Dirty Deeds on Ellsworth, A.J approved of it lol. Rhyno and Heath Slater and The Wyatts and Randy are having a rematch defending the Tag Team Titles. Hope that helps!!! :smile2:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Randy, please save the rest spots for the fucking commercials.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



I drink and I know things said:


> Some combination of Alberto Del Rio and drugs...


shitty....I'll give her some rehab


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



StylesP1 said:


> Just tuning in. What have I missed?


AJ cut a promo to be interrupted by Ellsworth who then got interrupted by Ambrose who hit him with dirty deeds.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Something about Rhyno as the face in peril with Slater getting the hot tag doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

If Orton had been pinned by a Neckbreaker,good god almighty.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Orton's powerslams are a thing of beauty.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Hysteria said:


> I know Randy is doing the whole Trojan Horse bit and all but I'm really enjoying him and Bray as a team. Good stuff. :thumbsup


Yeah I think they should not break up for a long time. They are gold. I´d have WM be the first time the cracks start to appear, when they drop the belts to AA or have them carry the belts all the way to SummerSlam. Maybe build up Harper as a successful singles star gaining more confidence and starting to act like the boss. I´m sure the original plan was RR cracks, WM singles match, but I´d carry it out much longer.


----------



## bradatar

I have to admit I like non jobber Heath.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Sister RKO. :lol


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

JBL: :no one is beating the wyatt family


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

SAKO OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Orton should grow a homeless man beard


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Orton/Wyatt is SICK! :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Right,that was pointless.Cool finisher but pointless


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That was an awesome and cool finish


----------



## bradatar

SISTER RKO


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I like that toss into the RKO. It makes it look like there's so much torque on the receiver's body.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The problem is that they really need to do something evil soon, cause the fans start cheering for them big time.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I'm kinda enjoying this Orton/Wyatt alliance.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

This Wyatt & Orton team is fucking sick :mark:


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Bro I love this new Wyatt Family. Cant stunt.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Sister Abigail into RKO :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I didn't know I wanted Randy and The Wyatts to team up until I got it.I didn't know if they would be a good combination but now I hope they remain a tag team for a while.


----------



## StylesP1

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> StylesP1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just tuning in. What have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> A.J came out and talked about his pants tearing, then Ellsworth came out and said A.J. only won because of him, A.J said he would have won either way. A.J made a joke about Ellsworths chin, Chin and Tonic lol! Ambrose came out and used Dirty Deeds on Ellsworth, A.J approved of it lol. Rhyno and Heath Slater and The Wyatts and Randy are having a rematch defending the Tag Team Titles. Hope that helps!!!
Click to expand...

Thanka a lot friend! Hate that I missed AJ, but Ill catch it on youtube later. Really enjoying Orton/Wyatt. So good.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



bradatar said:


> I have to admit I like non jobber Heath.


He's definitely better than jobber talent.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Rematchamania


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Can we take a minute to appreciate Luke Harper? He's the MVP of this angle and is telling a story with nothing but body language.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

This tag team must be a going thing because they've really thought of their tag team moves and even a really cool finisher. yep, I like them in a tag team, it's like Randy can really tap into his darkness and the creepiness and sharpness of his movement. I like, I totally approve.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That Sister Abigail / RKO combo has to the ugliest double team finish in recent memory. :lol

Oh well, it's good to see Bray and Randall continuing to gel rather well.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*










:mark:


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Kalisto did much better in that short promo than when he got drafted and pulled that lucha thing fail, lol. Not the greatest but baby steps. A neutral promo is better than a bad one.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

50/50 booking time, watch Kalisto win :lol


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Plot twist in this Bella feud; it was Becky or Eva and not Natalya who laid out Nikki.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



StylesP1 said:


> Thanka a lot friend! Hate that I missed AJ, but Ill catch it on youtube later. Really enjoying Orton/Wyatt. So good.


You're welcome! I hope you enjoy the rest of the show! :smile2:


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Undertaker and Kane beating Wyatt and Orton for the tag team titles. Would be awesome!


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Mordecay said:


> Sister Abigail into RKO :mark::mark::mark:


Liked this because the finish was cool and that picture of Peyton Royce's pooper is hot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



GimmieAHellYeah said:


> what happened to her?


Doing rails of coke off of Alberto Del Rio's dick, PERRO! :delrio


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

CARMELLA !!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That Sister Abigail / RKO combo has to the ugliest double team finish in recent memory. :lol
> 
> Oh well, it's good to see Bray and Randall continuing to gel rather well.


If they timed and coordinated it so it happened very quickly it would look sick.

But they got lazy and the Sister Abigail does nothing.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Carmell's so fucking hot.


----------



## bradatar

So it def was Eva or bex who attacked Nikki...we finding out tonight?


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I'll be damned if Carmella's theme doesn't make me bob the head a little bit. :lol


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Lothario said:


> Plot twist in this Bella feud; it was Becky or Eva and not Natalya who laid out Nikki.


then get beat down by Nikki every week.


----------



## bradatar

Carmella with a shiner


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

im liking Carmella on the mic lol


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

When Carmella speaks, you listen, neckbeards.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



AngryConsumer said:


> I'll be damned if Carmella's theme doesn't make me bob the head a little bit. :lol


Real shit :lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Yo Carmella be heelin it up on the mic almost as good as Alexa. The future of the women's division is in good hands. She's good at stirring the pot.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Carmella is awesome. So underrated lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

CARMELLA THE HEEL !!! SHUT UP WITH THE WHAT CHANTS MARKS !


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I thought they were going to have Eva Marie attack Nikki Bella so they could bring her back from suspension.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Well that's one way to shut those chants up :lol


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Carmella putting the crowd in it's place :lmao She's improved so much since turning heel.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Carmella is a lot better on the mic without the accent.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

So Nattie's face now? She was praising Becky at TLC

It's either Becky or Eva


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Haha Carmella is best, when she just fucks with the crowd. The content itself really crap, unless she is lying out of her arse.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I just can't take Natalya seriously... 

And how she's portrayed on Total Divas, from the little I've seen, makes her out to be a psychopath.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Is production having issues tonight or something?


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Lol how did Natalya lose Carmella? She was like a few inches behind her :lmao


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Kinda slightly rough promo there babe.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Maaan those crowds are SO Annoying!DAMN!


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Carmella is underrated on the mic.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

It definitely wasn't Natalya. Eva or Becky did it. Guaranteed.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

that wasn't enough puppy time for me


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

*ALEXA BLISS CELEBRATION PARTY :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

When are we gonna get Stephanie McMahon's LGBT storylines initiative, dammit!!!?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



DammitC said:


> Lol how did Natalya lose Carmella? She was like a few inches behind her :lmao


Maybe Carmella can run super fast or she ran into a room and locked the door lol! :laugh:


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Carmella has no chill. I wish the crowd would stop trolling her though, she sometimes has good lines that get lost in the noise.

"Natalya wishes she were as pretty as me.......OR Nikki Bella."


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



DammitC said:


> Lol how did Natalya lose Carmella? She was like a few inches behind her :lmao


Carmella quick AF! :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Ace said:


> Carmella is underrated on the mic.


WHAT?!?! :lol


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I had legit forgotten about Tribute to the Troops


----------



## bradatar

Lothario said:


> It definitely wasn't Natalya. Eva or Becky did it. Guaranteed.


This. Becky heel turn makes sense as I'm still buying into Eva being Sister Abigail.


----------



## StylesP1

Anyone think we see black haired Becky tonight attack Alexa in a double turn? 

Alexa would be a tweener of course.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



The Cleaner said:


> WHAT?!?! :lol


She's a Heel and she's hot she the greatest.(sarcasm)


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *ALEXA BLISS CELEBRATION PARTY :woo :woo :woo*


Why do I feel like someone is going to interrupt her celebration? I guess we will see!


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

the women's division on SD is wayyyyyy better than raw


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



DammitC said:


> Lol how did Natalya lose Carmella? She was like a few inches behind her :lmao


Probably stopped so she could post a picture on instagram of her cat.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

So Tribute to the Troops is Live this year?


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



StylesP1 said:


> Anyone think we see black haired Becky tonight attack Alexa in a double turn?
> 
> Alexa would be a tweener of course.


Would be a horrible decision. Becky is one of only 2 women on the main roster who is a natural babyface (Her and Bayley, although you could maybe argue Naomi to).


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Ace said:


> Carmella is underrated on the mic.


I think she is taking a page out of Roddy Pipers playbook, where he´s just tried to come up with smart lines to have them naturally ready, when the situation arises. You knew she was ready for another How you doin chant, the way she killed them dead after ignoring all the what chants.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Hm, maybe tonight could be the start of an Ambrose vs. Miz feud. At least as a filler to get through December to the Rumble.


----------



## bradatar

Y2JHOLLA said:


> So Tribute to the Troops is Live this year?


That terrifies me of how bad they will butcher it...:tired_face:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why do I feel like someone is going to interrupt her celebration? I guess we will see!


*Becky might win her first brawl after losing the title :lol*


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

This backstage interview chick is terrible.


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Why does this backstage girl talk so fast and like she's reading off cue cards?


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Holy crap, Viktor has not worked out in at least 6 months.


----------



## StylesP1

safc-scotty said:


> StylesP1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone think we see black haired Becky tonight attack Alexa in a double turn?
> 
> Alexa would be a tweener of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a horrible decision. Becky is one of only 2 women on the main roster who is a natural babyface (Her and Bayley, although you could maybe argue Naomi to).
Click to expand...

As good of a Face Becky is, she is an even better heel.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Oh God... fpalm


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

some opponents for the wyatt family to pwn


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The facepaint is awesome.

Fuck anyone who thinks otherwise.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Pissbreak


----------



## bradatar

What the FUCK is a jobber tag match doing on my tv with all that's going on already?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Zac Ryder, Mojo Rawley, the goofy ass bastards!!


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

you kidding me, hype bros, this team is fucking woeful, AA and usos get bumped for these cunts.

choo choo fuck off


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Talk about filler matches, Hype bros vs The Ascension, this even was filler on NXT


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Oh,look,a piss break!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ascension are beyond terrible :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> The facepaint is awesome.
> 
> Fuck anyone who thinks otherwise.


Too bad they are wasted on these two hacks.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Can Mojo get the Vince-limousine treatment?


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Mojo Rawley is what the mute button on your remote control was actually invented for. fact.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I'm honestly surprised the Ascension is still employed and are actually having an actual match instead of just being squashed.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Did the Ascension get caught in a fire?


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Why can't we get a decent American Alpha match where they're not teamed with 6 other people?


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Those fucking zubaz


----------



## bradatar

Cig break and refill time


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



safc-scotty said:


> Would be a horrible decision. Becky is one of only 2 women on the main roster who is a natural babyface (Her and Bayley, although you could maybe argue Naomi to).


And that means dick if her boss doesn't see top face value in her. Spoiler just in case you haven't been paying attention to her booking since debuting;


He doesn't. 


Shes going nowhere and was booked like a joke. Even worse, she lost the title to a woman who has been on the roster all of three months and never once looked in control. Let go of the face aspiration and come to terms with the fact that at least for the time being, she's dead in the water as a babyface. Her best bet going forward is a vicious double turn vs Bliss and Lynch as a heel is the only way she touches that championship from now until Wrestlemania.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Hope we get the Usos or American Alpha appearing tonight


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> The facepaint is awesome.
> 
> Fuck anyone who thinks otherwise.


Don't worry your not the only one who likes facepaint lol! Konnor's is very creepy with those eye contacts in. Viktor's is alright too!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

quit giving mojo wins, it just encourages him.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Mojo has to be the most annoying person in WWE, he is even more annoying than the Charlotte/Sasha feud or Roman's push


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Mojo is fun to watch, I don't care how goofy he is.

This company needs more of this kind of over-the-top personalities.


----------



## bradatar

I don't understand the Corbin hate a lot of people on this forum have...can someone explain? I don't watch NXT, but was he a joke or something?


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

hey revival, please for the love of god, just stay in nxt


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Phaedra said:


> Mojo Rawley is what the mute button on your remote control was actually invented for. fact.


I'm still not sure how to feel about Mojo's zebra pants well I guess they are more like shorts though lol! :laugh:


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



StylesP1 said:


> As good of a Face Becky is, she is an even better heel.


I'll have to take your word for that as the only time I've seen her as heel was in NXT and I don't remember it being anything special, whereas her face run on the main roster has been great. But I imagine she could potentially make a good aggressive heel. 

Anyway, they just need her as a face. She's one of the only believable, natural babyfaces they have.


----------



## 4freedom

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

WWe wasted the ascension. If they creative enough they can build a darkness feud with wyatt family


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



bradatar said:


> I don't understand the Corbin hate a lot of people on this forum have...can someone explain? I don't watch NXT, but was he a joke or something?


He has a tummy face.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I might be one of the only people here who see's insane potential in Mojo.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Dean Ambrose on MizTV :mark:



AngryConsumer said:


> Can Mojo get the Vince-limousine treatment?



Or James Ellsworth?


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

They should have the first literal loser leaves town match between both Ascension guys. Have the fat guy lose and push the other guy with the same facepaint, but a more bad ass attire as a mid level singles guy.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



bradatar said:


> I don't understand the Corbin hate a lot of people on this forum have...can someone explain? I don't watch NXT, but was he a joke or something?


He just doesn't come across anywhere near as intimidating as his character needs him to be.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Let's hope Dean goes in the ring, hit DD on Miz and walk away.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Lol The Ascension should hide out of shame, its amazing to me they still have them cutting promos trying to look like some kind of a threat, infact its downright laughable. They talk like two dark forces that will take over the tag division, then go out there and lose to two 30 year old jobbers who think they're frat boys.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



[email protected] said:


> I might be one of the only people here who see's insane potential in Mojo.


Nope, you ain't alone. I like the guy. He reminds me of a Gronk unleashed.


----------



## bradatar

The Cleaner said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the Corbin hate a lot of people on this forum have...can someone explain? I don't watch NXT, but was he a joke or something?
> 
> 
> 
> He just doesn't come across anywhere near as intimidating as his character needs him to be.
Click to expand...

Okay I can see that, but with half assed proper booking and some character work I think his whole Lone Wolf thing could really work in a time where it seems like everybody has buddies. He legit don't gaf about anyone.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Really WWE,don't build a fucking tag team for one year then hype their debut like fuck if you're gonna have them job to the hype f'n bros.

I guess that's the punishment for Viktor's Suspension


----------



## Lavidavi35

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Let's hope Dean goes in the ring, hit DD on Miz and walk away.


Lmao that would be fantastic! He's giving out free Dirty Deeds for Christmas.

Honestly, though, it would possibly fuck the Miz's momentum slightly.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

HOLY FUCKING PUPPIES


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

What's the main event tonight?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I've noticed they phase out the camera when maryse and miz kiss now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I like Maryse's outfit! So sparkly!


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Let's hope Dean goes in the ring, hit DD on Miz and walk away.


Should give on to Maryse, too. He should just continue to murder people.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Mojo is on the main roster; Joe, Aries, Roode, Nakamura, Asuka, The Revival, Gargano, Ciampa are on NXT, let that sink in


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

How the fuck does a geek like Miz get a dish like Maryse.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

If Dean doesn't lay out Miz immediately....


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Who wants to bet this sets up the main event, Miz vs Ambrose in which Ellsworth will help Miz win by screwing Ambrose over again.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Not sure how to feel about a Miz/Ambrose feud.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I can´t at Miz counting the days.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Smackdown should extend to three hours, one hour should be Miz just talking.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Is somebody talking? I can't hear them over Maryse's fucking legs.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

the miz is spectacular


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Less Miz talking, more shots of Maryse's bangin' legs please.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Maryse's legs got me like... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

An Ambrose vs Miz feud would be entertraining IMO,but that would likely lead to more Ellsworth in the World title scene,so,please God,no.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Honestly, a Miz tv with Ambrose at a random Main Event in 2014 was one of the most entertaining segments I've seen that year


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Damn Miz is good.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Great promo


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

how do you get through mayrse?

have sex with her


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

It's impossible for Maryse to look bad


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

"You tried" lol


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

You
Tried

:ha


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Miz is awesome :lol


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

lol "you deserve it chants"


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

LOL. This participation award thing will get over.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

"you deserve it" chants :lol :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

"You Deserve It" chants to this... :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ok,when not winning because of Maryse Miz is simply great as fuck.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Pans to the audience. Scene of a fat guy with popcorn, wading through the row, trying to get back to his seat.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

This is the best use of you deserve it chant ever.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

This feud could be absolute magic. I don't know if they're great dance partners, but they built tension there.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Miz participation award. Lmao. Glorious.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

this was awesome :lol


----------



## bradatar

Troll Game 5000 but here's the feud until rumble for Dean.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Oh my goodness, The Miz lol!


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Daniel Bryan controlling the crowd :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Awesome, an ic title match to close the show.

they'd never do this shit on raw.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Miz: I´m not doing that.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Good segment. I'm guessing Ellsworth screws him out of the IC title.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Miz wins by Maryse flash distraction please


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



SAMCRO said:


> Who wants to bet this sets up the main event, Miz vs Ambrose in which Ellsworth will help Miz win by screwing Ambrose over again.


Yep, i called it.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ambrose throwing that way? Some monkey in the back worked hard for a whole five minutes to put that together!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Participation award is the new list.

Now let's see,does Miz retain because of Maryse,the Jobber,AJ,or Ziggler interferes because he wants to beat Miz himself?

Tune in next week to find out!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Big question now is, how is Ambrowse losing.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

the foot interferes costing ambrose the match


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Miz getting the main event is great. Unlike his first main event run Miz deserves it now.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Miz is winning this feud


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

"you deserve it"


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

lol, Bryan has decided to just ruin Miz's life instead. I'd expect Miz to be defending that title every fucking week from now on lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Excellent segment, the crowd was hot for the announcement. 

Looking forward to the main event.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I haven't been following RAW. That Roadblock looks terrible.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

IDGAF Dean is the best Dean, he was at his best during his Seth feud with that attitude


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The Miz is the best thing in WWE right now.


----------



## midgetlover69

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Awesome, an ic title match to close the show.
> 
> they'd never do this shit on raw.


why wouldnt they ? they had 4 garbage womens title matches as the main event already


----------



## bradatar

Miz wins via Ellsworth and I think Miz wins this feud.


----------



## Lavidavi35

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I love the The Miz! I died at the participation award! If they actually make this a feud, this would be fucking awesome. Two of the best talkers going at it. Marvelous!


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



The Cleaner said:


> How the fuck does a geek like Miz get a dish like Maryse.


Au contraire, frog is a popular dish in France.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Miz is winning this feud


They aren't feuding, they're having a match that won't end clean.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I doubt Ambrose/Miz is gonna be a feud guys, it's moreso to further Ambrose/Ellsworth.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

LOVE the crowd tonight.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



[email protected] said:


> I haven't been following RAW. That Roadblock looks terrible.


What you don't want to watch Sasha and Charlotte for 30 minutes?


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Headliner said:


> Good segment. I'm guessing Ellsworth screws him out of the IC title.


Yes but accidentally. I´d love this. 

Ellsworth wants to hit Miz with a chair to help Ambrose, then Maryse starts a sexy pose and Ellsworth turns around to check her out, Ambrose/Miz switch positions, Ellsworth turns around and hits Ambrose.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Never thought I'd finally see this much support for the Miz by his MizFits


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Gotta love the continuity on SD, AJ brought up participation awards being for losers back in his feud against Cena.

I love how they've carried it through and now Miz is actually giving out participation awards :lol


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

What in the hell?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I hope they rip this match. Could do a lot for both of them.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Oh thank god! Kallisto is wearing pants again.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Bo-tcher,Bo-tcher,bo-tcher

Oh,he was saying Lu-cha,Lu-cha,Lu-cha?My bad.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

why is this match happening again..........ugh, fuck kalisto


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Why'd Kalsito go back to the tights? I thought the trunks at TLC looked cool.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Baron Corbin's titantron is badass.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Mandatory midget wrestling piss break.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Corbin on ESPN tomorrow? Kalisto is about to get squashed.


----------



## bradatar

Kill him Corbin and end this nonsense already


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Corbin is legitimately one of the most boring guys on a roster that includes Reigns and Jason Jordan.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

What's up with the rematches tonight?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Lol seriously why are they wrestling again? Does Kalisto just like getting his ass kicked and losing matches? Cause thats what i'm starting to think his gimmick is. I mean how many times does Corbin have to beat him before he can move on?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

These two have good chemistry. Corbin is too good.

Would love a face AJ vs Corbin fued soon!


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



SAMCRO said:


> Why'd Kalsito go back to the tights? I thought the trunks at TLC looked cool.


He had 1 pair


----------



## bradatar

I'm calling Corbin winning and Kalisto admitting he can't hang w the big dogs and going to the cruisers


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Called it :lol


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Kallisto being on SD to rot week after week must be some kind of inside joke to WWE executives.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Corbin finally hiding his ugly midsection by wrestling in a shirt, smart move Corbin.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ok, now will this feud please end.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

End Of Days outta nowhere!!!!!!


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That End of Days was beautiful!!


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

they are an odd couple,but they have great in ring chemistry.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Glad Corbin won. No 50/50 !


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

*Good, Corbin wins, but why the hell was that rematch necessary :kobe*


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

What an End Of Days that was :damn


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

What Paige's little sister doing on Smackdown?


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

ohhhhhh gawd fuck off


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Who's the midget??


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Who the fuck is that.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Um, is that some sort of midget?


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

This is the worst. Why WWE Why


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

What the hell is that?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Who's the fatty?


----------



## AmWolves10

wow Nikki using make a wish to get over? damn she really is Nikki Cena!! lol at zero crowd reaction for this crap


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Baron has one of the best finishers and the variations makes it even more impressive


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Who. In. The. Fuck. Is this little twerp?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That was beautiful


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Goddess Nikki


----------



## DWils

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Who's the fat midget? What a cringeworthy segment.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I know I should hate that Nikki segment...but I didn't. Felt like it more or less belonged.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That was so scripted it wasn't funny


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Who the fuck is that? Does she have a rich father that pays WWE money for this?


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

sooooooo nikki is pals with a chubby eight year old? okay.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

what the fuck was that oompa loompa doing with nikki bella??


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Da fuq is this girl?


----------



## DWils

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Why doesn't Baron Corbin show off his weird stomach anymore?


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



DWils said:


> Why doesn't Baron Corbin show off his weird stomach anymore?


the same reason jericho should cover his chest


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



DWils said:


> Why doesn't Baron Corbin show off his weird stomach anymore?


Because it looks weird >


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Mordecay said:


> Baron has one of the best finishers and the variations makes it even more impressive


Yeah it takes me back to how DDP would hit the Diamond Cutter from different variations.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Some guys saying that girl is Nia Jax daughter lol, no chill at all :heston:heston


----------



## bradatar

Bex needs to let Alexa enjoy this. Heel turn not until it's revealed she attacked Nikki.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

AA time, sweet!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Jason Jordan clearly just arrived after walking through the blood of his enemies.


----------



## AmWolves10

Let's go Alpha!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

GABLE! :mark:


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Chad Gable singles match! Merry Hannukah


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



bradatar said:


> Bex needs to let Alexa enjoy this. Heel turn not until it's revealed she attacked Nikki.


:beckylol


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

And that´s why shitty celebs add nothing to the program. This show was flowing brilliantly and along comes this segement and all I thought was somebody shit on or violate that child. Then I remembered this is not the attitude era anymore, and now desperate WWE actually has to treat F-list celebs nice, so they do appear on their shows.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I really hate the way WWE just expects everyone to know American Alpha from NXT so they haven't put any effort into building their characters up or giving them any promo time.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Love this Breeze and Dango tag team.


----------



## bradatar

Two jobber matches come the fuck on


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



DWils said:


> Why doesn't Baron Corbin show off his weird stomach anymore?


He legit just wrestled without a shirt 24 hours ago....


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Oh look! The gay mall cops


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

WWE really followed the WWE rulebook on how to kill off American Alpha. On the other hand they are probably going to take the tag titles in February or on a March Smackdown show before Mania from Wyatt and Orton.


----------



## akers12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I wish I didn't know this but that little twerp is Sophia Grace, little child singer that appeared on Ellen. She is a "celebrity", bloody stupid


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

more backstage segments with Breezango and AA, please


----------



## bradatar

summerfest said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bex needs to let Alexa enjoy this. Heel turn not until it's revealed she attacked Nikki.
Click to expand...

So you're buying into the Natalya crap? Or think it's Eva? Pick one.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Is it me or does it usually look like Fandango is about to laugh whenever he says his lines??


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Did Fandango just trip over a fucking wire?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

*Fun fact: Chad Gable debuted against Tyler Breeze nearly two years ago.*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Poor Fandango getting stuck in the cord lol!


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

:lmao Was that a botch or intentional? :lmao


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



ElTerrible said:


> And that´s why shitty celebs add nothing to the program. This show was flowing brilliantly and along comes this segement and all I thought was somebody shit on or violate that child. Then I remembered this is not the attitude era anymore, and now desperate WWE actually has to treat F-list celebs nice, so they do appear on their shows.


that....thing...was a celebrity.

fml


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Do creative just sit in the back thinking of ways they can make Fandango and Breeze gayer or what?


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



GimmieAHellYeah said:


> that....thing...was a celebrity.
> 
> fml


Allegedly. I don´t know her.


----------



## mgman

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I thought Fandango legit did an over-the-top dive there as a diversion, lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Too fucking good!


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I pray that was intentional


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

He is just splendid.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Is it just me, or is JBL a lot fucking less annoying tonight?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ok ok ok. Chad just showed 2 VERY important things that I hope everyone here caught. First, that he is able to wrestle much larger than he actually is, and second, he is very very trusted by management as he was allowed a german with a bridge.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I always love when he hits that Rolling German. At least he’s got a finish for himself now.


----------



## mgman

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Maybe he tripped but did a last-minute save, it really looked like he went for a dive/roll.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The Wicked Witch of the WWE up next!


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Here comes the big Alexa Bliss celebration :mark:


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

telling you now, kurt angle to return at royal rumble


----------



## bradatar

ALEXXXXAAAAA TIMMMEEEEE


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

And to think Alexa is from my home state I should definitely try to get those digits


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



bradatar said:


> So you're buying into the Natalya crap? Or think it's Eva? Pick one.


Why would Becky let her enjoy anything. She's been shit on by Alexa for weeks. She should come out and beat the crap out of her.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Did Mauro just Say Okada roll? I'm not sure if he's supposed to mention the top non-WWE wrestler in the World on WWE programming.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ugh the shitty tribute to the troops show, WWE really don't have to put this on tv, but they can't help but pat themselves on the back and say "Hey look how great our company is we love our troops so much!! See what a great company we are? do you?".


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



The Cleaner said:


> Is it just me, or is JBL a lot fucking less annoying tonight?


He has his great moments and he has his awful moments. I remember when he first came back in 2012 after Jerry’s heart attack; I know a lot of people, in the crowd and on the internet were happy. I thought he was great with Cole back in the day on Smackdown. But he has regressed badly, for whatever reason, since then.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

AA have no personality yet. To get over as babyfaces they have to be absolutely dominant in the ring. I think they need to win the belts from Wyatt/Orton at Mania and fairly clean. 

I strangely enjoy the Fashon police gimmick. I could see this go over like a mix of New Day and Chuck&Billy. They need to start to use hairspray to blind people.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Prayer Police said:


> more backstage segments with Breezango and AA, please


Oh my God...

Your Sig is *Glorious.*


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Can Alexa have a live Sex Celebration a la Edge?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



the_hound said:


> telling you now, kurt angle to return at royal rumble


That would be the best to thing happen since the cup final ;-). 


But seriously I would mark out if that happens.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



The Cleaner said:


> Is it just me, or is JBL a lot fucking less annoying tonight?


I think JBL has gotten better ever since James Ellsworth started to appear full-time. It's especially entertaining whenever he makes fun of him :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> Did Mauro just Say Okada roll? I'm not sure if he's supposed to mention the top non-WWE wrestler in the World on WWE programming.


O'Connor roll, though I can see how you'd hear it that way.


----------



## AmWolves10

Mordecay said:


> Can Alexa have a live Sex Celebration a la Edge?


I volunteer myself to be her partner for this


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Mordecay said:


> Can Alexa have a live Sex Celebration a la Edge?


That means we gotta call Wesley Blake up though.


----------



## bradatar

summerfest said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're buying into the Natalya crap? Or think it's Eva? Pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Becky let her enjoy anything. She's been shit on by Alexa for weeks. She should come out and beat the crap out of her.
Click to expand...

She lost clean. Just saying. Sorry bex.:eyes:


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

jean ambrose


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

AWESOME HIGHLIGHT OF AMBROSE :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Why are we getting some random Ambrose montage?


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Mainboy said:


> That would be the best to thing happen since the cup final ;-).
> 
> 
> But seriously I would mark out if that happens.


Him as AA manager would indeed be something. Only wrestle on special occasions like Rumble match, 3 on 3 against Wyatts. That would be another way to legitimize AA, by having the most Alpha American athlete handpick them.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

That title looks too big for Bliss.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

please please please let eva marie come out lol.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I'd let Alexa do sex with me...You know, as a congratulations on the title win.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

where are your puppies Alexa? You have nice puppies


----------



## AmWolves10

her clothes aren't matching her belt. I thought she was more fashionable


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

So small yet so hot Alexia


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Bliss!!!


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The Champ is here.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Alexa looks fucking great with the title.


----------



## bradatar

Dean Favre rocking them Wranglers


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Oh, how damn good that title looks on Bliss! :banderas


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I'm in love.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

*FINALLY, IT'S ALEXA TIME :woo :YES :woo :yay :woo :garrett2*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

They gave this chick fireworks???:lol


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

She's so hawt


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Great line by Bliss.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Oh god i'm dreading the inevitable Becky interruption and hearing that awful accent.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Headliner said:


> They gave this chick fireworks???:lol


That's what I was thinking fam !! Is this Wrestlemania or something?!? :lol


----------



## midgetlover69

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

does this dumbass not realize children watch this show ?


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

SHE SAID BITCH SHE SAID BITCH omg


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

This Breezango thing has gone too far


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

She said bitch. 30 day ban.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Becky!!!


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



SAMCRO said:


> Oh god i'm dreading the inevitable Becky interruption and hearing that awful accent.


She sounds rather manish


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Lol u can't blame Dunn for hating her accent, it is truly awful and makes almost any promo of hers impossible to like.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



SAMCRO said:


> Oh god i'm dreading the inevitable Becky interruption and hearing that awful accent.


I think her accent is cute


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



SAMCRO said:


> Oh god i'm dreading the inevitable Becky interruption and hearing that awful accent.


I don't even like it in kinky sense.....sad


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ugh. How can you talk about staying at the top when you were knocked off the perch in two months?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Bliss rocking the belt with confidence, gets a nice pyro show and even breaks PG by effectively saying she's the Head Bitch in Charge.

:bow


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The Wicked Witch >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The Lass Kicker in this segment tbh


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Alexis has an amazing ass :homer


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

*Alexa avoided her first ass whooping :drose*


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Otunga's wardrobe is always on point. :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Wait you can refuse immediate rematches. I think they just kayfabe cancelled Raw.


----------



## bradatar

Lexy drawin more heel hate every week LOVE IT


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

This feud is instantly more entertaining with Alexa as champion and Becky chasing for some reason. Also, Becky's accent is great. It's on you if you don't like it.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

i can't wait for 205, i need something to shit over tonight


----------



## AmWolves10

Damn Alexa is hot in that tight black clothes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bliss rocking the belt with confidence, gets a nice pyro show and even breaks PG by effectively saying she's the Head Bitch in Charge.
> 
> :bow


*Those fireworks already made her reign more important than Becky's :frankielol*


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

You got to love Bliss, and honestly I like Becky, I think she is a decent promo, but when she starts talking fast I don't understand half the things she says


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Becky really did come off like a sore loser there, Alexa beat you fair and square be pissed at yourself for losing not at Alexa. I figured with Becky's character she'd come out there and say you beat me fair and square you was the better woman that night, and then go into angry mode wanting a rematch. But instead she came out there practically pouting with angry face mad at her.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Is this the first time in this feud that Becky didn't get beat up?


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Now all we need is a great way for Ellsworth to accidentally cost Ambrose the title and it´s a 10/10 show. He absolutely cannot under any circumstances do it on purpose.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Save us, Undertaker.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Where the fuck did this sudden Becky accent hate come from? I didn't see it before. 

At least the girl can cut a good promo.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



ElTerrible said:


> Now all we need is a great way for Ellsworth to accidentally cost Ambrose the title and it´s a 10/10 show. He absolutely cannot under any circumstances do it on purpose.


he'll bring in a ladder, set it up in the ring


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Alexa delivered in her first appearance as champ. Smoking hot look, very good promo. Now please don't give the belt right back to Becky in the re-match.


----------



## bradatar

Lothario said:


> Save us, Undertaker.



Please. Be serious. Ellsworth is gonna be the interference though.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Where the fuck did this sudden Becky accent hate come from? I didn't see it before.
> 
> At least the girl can cut a good promo.


Well there were people that said Styles talked to Southern for Vince to sign him.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Where the fuck did this sudden Becky accent hate come from? I didn't see it before.
> 
> At least the girl can cut a good promo.


She too perfect that they have too grasp for some negative about her. And also Kevin Beaver Dunn. When she's serious she's really good.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Fucking Maryse :homer

It's impossible for her to look bad


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

@WWEDivaGirl96 *We got out unscathed :high5*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

WTF, did the announcer just botch saying Dean Ambrose's name?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Why is Ambrose going for that accursed belt? He better lose.


----------



## bradatar

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why is Ambrose going for that accursed belt? He better lose.


After all the Miz has done to keep Smackdown entertaining they can't fucking have Ambrose of all people be IC champ two days after going for the World.


----------



## Asmodeus

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Watching SmackDown, so rare, hope Dean wins, Maryse is so beautiful!


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Shoulda jumped on Maryse Dean, woulda got a nice rub down......major mistake


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

She looks sexy as fuck but i still don't get why Maryse walks around dressed like a slutty waiter that would serve you drinks at an S&M bar, even for Miz tv she'll be dressed in that.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

10 minutes to Ellsworth.


----------



## Beverage

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I hate Otunga


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



bradatar said:


> After all the Miz has done to keep Smackdown entertaining they can't fucking have Ambrose of all people be IC champ two days after going for the World.


Of all people? Fuck that. I don't want Ambrose to win the title because he's BETTER than the title. Not because he'll drag it down, which he won't. The belt will drag him down, he's a main event level talent. Miz can keep doing his midcard crap that nobody cares about.


----------



## bradatar

Just gonna enjoy Miz selling until Ellsworth comes and fucks Ambrose.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why is Ambrose going for that accursed belt? He better lose.


So Ellsworth can fuck him over, of course.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I'm really getting tired of these You deserve it chants especially to the heels. Atleast Becky still got cheered you never know with these crowds.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Those fireworks already made her reign more important than Becky's :frankielol*












I'm a Lynch fan and enjoyed her reign, but yeah, I'm stoked that it's The Alexa Bliss Show from here on out. :sk


----------



## bradatar

Tyrion Lannister said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all the Miz has done to keep Smackdown entertaining they can't fucking have Ambrose of all people be IC champ two days after going for the World.
> 
> 
> 
> Of all people? Fuck that. I don't want Ambrose to win the title because he's BETTER than the title. Not because he'll drag it down, which he won't. The belt will drag him down.
Click to expand...

I think I mis spoke. It makes no sense in either direction. If Miz drops it then raise him to ME. (Won't work because of the Bryan heat). Dean is also too good for it currently, as he just went for the WC. That's where I was going. Nobody can ignore Miz has had the best promos this year, been solid in ring, and I believe is one of the best sellers today.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



The Cleaner said:


> So Ellsworth can fuck him over, of course.


Why isn't he going for the WWE title? Who gets fucked out of a WWE title match and just brushes that off and goes for the belt that's vastly inferior?


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I'm guessing Ellsworth will cause the distraction.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I don't understand why, if cruisers have 205 live, we have to see them on RAW still?? its annoying


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Why the fuck did WWE do all of that emotional hype for DB's retirement if they're going to tease a return everytime The Miz appears?


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why isn't he going for the WWE title? Who gets fucked out of a WWE title match and just brushes that off and goes for the belt that's vastly inferior?


I agree it makes zero sense. But I doubt Dean will win the belt back, atleast not anytime soon.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> @WWEDivaGirl96 *We got out unscathed :high5*


We did it lol! :YES:Cocky:Bayley


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Miz missed that dropkick by a mile.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Dropkick didn't even hit lol


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Asmodeus said:


> Watching SmackDown, so rare, hope Dean wins, Maryse is so beautiful!


Good to have you here for Tuesday night. However, beware of any fuckery involving James Ellsworth here.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Uptown King said:


> I agree it makes zero sense. But I doubt Dean will win the belt back, atleast not anytime soon.


Oh, he'll probably never win it back, I know that. He was never supposed to win it in the first place, Vince can't stand him.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why isn't he going for the WWE title? Who gets fucked out of a WWE title match and just brushes that off and goes for the belt that's vastly inferior?


Cause he's had multiple title matches now and has lost them, time to get knocked down the ladder while someone else gets a turn. It makes sense that he would be knocked down in the rankings and have to go for a title of lower value.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

+1 to Mauro for using an old Jericho term, troglodytes :nice.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ambrose unloads a flurry of moves then slowly climbs the turnbuckles then goes fast again

Why?


----------



## AmWolves10

dean with that botched kick. man he can't do anything


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Liger!Liger! said:


> Why the fuck did WWE do all of that emotional hype for DB's retirement if they're going to tease a return everytime The Miz appears?


I'm assuming they're going to work out a way that Bryan can safely have a physical confrontation with the Miz at some point.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Miz,this is a TV match,there's no time to WORK THE FUCKING KNEE AGAIN!


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I hope Ambrose doesnt win the IC title. If he wins, that is a strong inication of what Ambrose might do at Mania, and IC title match should not be what he should be doing.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



AmWolves10 said:


> dean with that botched kick. man he can't do anything


What botched kick?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Liger!Liger! said:


> Miz,this is a TV match,there's no time to WORK THE FUCKING KNEE AGAIN!


:lol 

Can't lie this made me laugh.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

why does miz act like he is in pain after that figure 4/////lol


----------



## bradatar

Miz looking strong regardless of outcome


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

JBL going at Mauro's neck :maury


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



SAMCRO said:


> Cause he's had multiple title matches now and has lost them, time to get knocked down the ladder while someone else gets a turn. It makes sense that he would be knocked down in the rankings and have to go for a title of lower value.


He's lost all of them because he's CONSTANTLY getting fucked. In a fair fight, he's already won the title back like 3 times. If we're supposed to buy into this world as being credible and having any logic to it, which I know is a stretch, because this stupid company.....but it's impossible to immerse yourself in a world where this is just allowed to happen. If Ellsworthless didn't cost him the match, then I agree, but he did. You have to give him at least one more match for narrative credibility.


----------



## AmWolves10

Dean doing a suicide dive right after being hit with figure four. absolutely no psychology whatsoever


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I am so sick of Ambrose doing that stupid rope swing


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Don't forget Ambrose/Miz have good chemistry, they had a good match on SD earlier in the year.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ambrose doing that dive right after selling like his leg was destroyed was the stupidest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Good match


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Gee,Miz works his fucking knees for several minutes and the next thing the guy does is a suicide dive,can't they book something consistent for once?


----------



## AmWolves10

SureUmm said:


> Ambrose doing that dive right after selling like his leg was destroyed was the stupidest thing I have ever seen.


he just doesn't understand the in ring action. people talk about spamming moves, ambrose is the most guilty of it in the wwe.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Wasn't Ellsworth supposed to have a title match tonight?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

FOR FUCK'S SAKE,GOD NO PLEASE NO


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Miz even used Bryans knee :westbrook5


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Weak.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

and the crowd goes mild.


----------



## AmWolves10

Nice!! About time Ambrose takes some losses. Karma for what he did to AJ.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

:maury


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's lost all of them because he's CONSTANTLY getting fucked. In a fair fight, he's already won the title back like 3 times. If we're supposed to buy into this world as being credible and having any logic to it, which I know is a stretch, because this stupid company.....but it's impossible to immerse yourself in a world where this is just allowed to happen. If Ellsworthless didn't cost him the match, then I agree, but he did. You have to give him at least one more match for narrative credibility.


AJ had the match won before Ellsworth came out and distracted him, had Ellsworth not came out AJ would have won the match sooner, he had just hit a springboard 450 to the outside through a table and Ambrose was laid out. AJ had the match won fair and square, its only cause of outside interference Ambrose even had 2nd chance at winning.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ellsworth running to the back was pretty funny. I was expecting him to get DDT'd by Ambrose again after the match.


----------



## bradatar

Well that wasn't predictable or anything :eyes::eyes:


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Uptown King said:


> Wasn't Ellsworth supposed to have a title match tonight?


Styles is injured


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

What was Ellsworth explanation for costing Dean the match at TLC?


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ellsworth killing SD...

That was a great match ruined by that idiot.

Quality work by JBL though, started cracking up when JBL was laughing at Ellsworth.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

JBL laughing at the end of this match. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Good match between Ambrose and Miz. Showed that they don't need Styles and Ziggler respectively for that. And a big win for Miz.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Well we all knew that was coming.

All in all decent episode but I think things will hot up in the next few weeks, especially with Ambrose/Ellsworth and Alexa/Becky.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Smackdown was ight. AJ and Orton are the best things SD has


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Alien that Steven Spilberg created :lol


----------



## Kabraxal

Man... they have lost the plot on so much on SD. Bliss/Becky is all they have left. And that will get buries by Nikki Bella. Yay.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Smackdown is so great in handing out clean, yet not so clean wins. That put Miz over big that he finished him with the SCF instead of a roll-up. 

But Ellsworth was right. The only person to stand up for justice.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

No Taker? Seriously?

What was the point of that whole announcement only to make him then totally disappear again...


----------



## Asmodeus

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I like the crowd shots when they show the kids. Everybody here has a different opinion, but those little guys get to decide. I remember the days when I used to have a HH and UW pillow. Kids get to have that fun.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



wwe9391 said:


> Smackdown was ight. AJ and Orton are the best things SD has


Cannot. Wait. Until. That. Feud. :mark:


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

This Ellsowrth shit is killing SD...

It is dead, have Ambrose kill him and be done with it.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



SAMCRO said:


> AJ had the match won before Ellsworth came out and distracted him, had Ellsworth not came out AJ would have won the match, he had just hit a springboard 450 to the outside through a table and Ambrose was laid out.


I said the same thing and I have the same problem with the match, I deducted points from my rating because of that insanely stupid finish, BUT, it's still no disqualification. If a guy is blatantly, clear as day going to win the title, whether he was before or not, he should get a rematch. NEVERMIND THE FACT that as I said, he's had Styles beaten before 2 or 3 times prior. The fact that Styles tapped out and still retained the title is the worst finish I've ever seen.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

it was good tonight, not great but they tried their best without an AJ match.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Ellsworth is gonna summon Jon Moxley

And btw, Dean doesn't kicks out of a finisher everyone and their moms have kicked out, just saying...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Great show as a whole.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



AngryConsumer said:


> Cannot. Wait. Until. That. Feud. :mark:


Fingers crossed for WM


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Great show as a whole.


Agreed. If you did not enjoy this show, you just need to quit watching. Logical, good promos, good matches, nice flow. Everybody was put over.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Everybody was talking about 'Taker and I actually feel bad about him.They use poor Grandpa 'Taker to get some more viewers and then he disappears.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Well, I guess Ellsworth is going to get two Dirty Deeds next time.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Ace said:


> Ellsworth killing SD...
> 
> That was a great match ruined by that idiot.
> 
> Quality work by JBL though, started cracking up when JBL was laughing at Ellsworth.


He's been on a roll lately. He legit had me cracking up to start and end the show. He sounded genuinely elated that Ellsworth fucked up. If nothing else, this Ellsworth saga has rejuvenated his passion. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I said the same thing and I have the same problem with the match, I deducted points from my rating because of that insanely stupid finish, BUT, it's still no disqualification.


Yeah but Ambrose wasn't screwed over because of that, AJ was about to win until Ellsworth came running out and distracted him, so AJ had the match won fair and square, so thats why i say Ambrose lost clean and really shouldn't get another title match, AJ had him beat all on his own.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

When is Talking Smack? Please don´t tell me it comes after this 205 trash? Gosh WWE sure knows how to ruin a good thing. If they would at least put the whole show on YT for free.


----------



## Asmodeus

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



DammitC said:


> Good to have you here for Tuesday night. However, beware of any fuckery involving James Ellsworth here.


Don't know if that was what you meant, but there was some fuckery! Dean should still have won that. Dammit to hell. I'm starting to get worried for him, he's not as protected as Roman and Seth are.


----------



## Cipher

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

>no reaction


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



ElTerrible said:


> When is Talking Smack? Please don´t tell me it comes after this 205 trash? Gosh WWE sure knows how to ruin a good thing. If they would at least put the whole show on YT for free.


 You're going to have to wait a hr for it.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Mordecay said:


> Ellsworth is gonna summon Jon Moxley
> 
> And btw, Dean doesn't kicks out of a finisher everyone and their moms have kicked out, just saying...


Well kayfabe, he went through a 30 minute war 24 hours ago against AJ that concluded with him dropping 13+ feet through two tables. The problem isn't him not kicking out, but everyone kicking out of finishers in the first place.


----------



## Abisial

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Mauro seems salty about IWC fans :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Asmodeus said:


> Don't know if that was what you meant, but there was some fuckery! Dean should still have won that. Dammit to hell. I'm starting to get worried for him, he's not as protected as Roman and Seth are.


He’s been protected for most of that year.

And If I remember correctly, I think Rollins has won 1 PPV match since returning. Hell, he wasn’t that protected during his long title run either.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Wow was this show not good. Only thing I wanted to see was Ambrose destroy Ellsworth, but all there was a dirty deeds. Seriously WWE cannot get Ambrose right with these PG restrictions. Show was pretty boring not gonna lie, I am just going to wait until Cena/Taker or RtWM begins so the writers start trying again. And now we are seriously getting an Ambrose vs Ellsworth feud.

I feel bad for Ambrose.


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Maryse looks to be in wrestling shape. Too bad I can't get a Nikki vs Maryse match! Would actually give a fuck about this boring show then :lol


----------



## Godway

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I know it's been said "This Ellsworth shit has gone too far" like a hundred times already. But tonight it's really going too far. They're treating him too much like he's in an actual feud with Dean Ambrose. Like almost legitimizing him as if they're serious about him being in the main event every week. It's seriously scary.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Asmodeus said:


> Don't know if that was what you meant, but there was some fuckery! Dean should still have won that. Dammit to hell. I'm starting to get worried for him, he's not as protected as Roman and Seth are.


As an Ambrose fan, I have to disagree with that. He's been by far the most protected full time member on the roster this year. He hasn't lost clean since WM, iirc. AJ beat Cena clean and yet Vince wouldn't allow him to do the same to Dean. He didn't eat the pin at No Mercy in a match against AJ Styles and John Cena. On top of that, 99% of his losses have come after a spot that made it clear he had the match won. Vs AJ on SD (Cena on apron) vs Cena at No Mercy (AJ had to pull the ref) and vs Miz tonight with Ellsworth. Ambrose is fine and has been more protected this year than at any point in his career.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I posted a whole long post but the forum died for a second and ate it BOO.

But it was about how I was happy to see Dean twice, and how I missed the first 15 mins of the show and only saw Dean hitting Dirty Deeds on Ellsworth. Did Ellsworth explain why he turned on Dean?


----------



## Ace

Godway said:


> I know it's been said "This Ellsworth shit has gone too far" like a hundred times already. But tonight it's really going too far. They're treating him too much like he's in an actual feud with Dean Ambrose. Like almost legitimizing him as if they're serious about him being in the main event every week. It's seriously scary.


 You can sit back and have a laugh when he isn't fucking up your favorite.



Ambrose Girl said:


> I posted a whole long post but the forum died for a second and ate it BOO.
> 
> But it was about how I was happy to see Dean twice, and how I missed the first 15 mins of the show and only saw Dean hitting Dirty Deeds on Ellsworth. Did Ellsworth explain why he turned on Dean?


 Talking Smack, he said he had AJ's number and that he was going to beat AJ then give Dean the first title shot. 

They're making him out to be delusional.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but Ambrose wasn't screwed over because of that, AJ was about to win until Ellsworth came running out and distracted him, so AJ had the match won fair and square, so thats why i say Ambrose lost clean and really shouldn't get another title match, AJ had him beat all on his own.


I agree that he would've lost fair and square, but he didn't. He lost by getting fucked. Would'ves don't matter, it only matters what happens at the end, and at the end, he had the match won and Ellsworthless fucked him. It doesn't matter, the argument is going around in circles. I can't even.



Asmodeus said:


> Don't know if that was what you meant, but there was some fuckery! Dean should still have won that. Dammit to hell. I'm starting to get worried for him, he's not as protected as Roman and Seth are.


You're STARTING to get worried for him? He's never been portrayed as a top star, ever.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



TD Stinger said:


> He’s been protected for most of that year.
> 
> And If I remember correctly, I think Rollins has won 1 PPV match since returning. Hell, he wasn’t that protected during his long title run either.


Yep, Seth Rollins has lost every ppv since he's returned. Even though he won at the Money in the Bank ppv, he still lost the match and title a few minutes later to Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Asmodeus

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



TD Stinger said:


> He’s been protected for most of that year.
> 
> And If I remember correctly, I think Rollins has won 1 PPV match since returning. Hell, he wasn’t that protected during his long title run either.


He has the same problem as Owens: he's brought down by the guy he's around. With Owens it's because Jericho is too good, with Dean it's because he's been attached to a jobber.


----------



## bradatar

Meh decent show but "good" is not the right word. Tolerable and paced well is how I'd describe it. I know it's been said a hundred times over, but they really know how to use those two hours. Someone asked why they have the cruisers on RAW...well, it's because they can't fill that three hour time slot. Shit, we got the flair on flair beef replay played 3/4 times last night. When Lesnar and Goldberg were building up they'd do the same thing. RAW doesn't have enough talent to fill three hours, nor do they have the talent/writing.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I liked it all kinda wish Nikki did something tonight but Maryse's attires keep on getting better
The Bliss segment was classic heel run away from the title match also anyone notice Becky has Baron's tron but with her name 
Dean is not being buried people keep you finger from hitting those keys


----------



## Godway

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Ace said:


> You can sit back and have a laugh when he isn't fucking up your favorite.


I wish I could. I've never at any point found him funny. Not even when he was first a meme as I didn't see that episode of RAW so I was confused by what's funny about this goofy looking jobber getting killed.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Who gets the next WWE title shot now? Undertaker?


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

They gave Noam Dar a cocky heel persona? Good.


----------



## Asmodeus

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Lothario said:


> As an Ambrose fan, I have to disagree with that. He's been by far the most protected full time member on the roster this year. He hasn't lost clean since WM, iirc. AJ beat Cena clean and yet Vince wouldn't allow him to do the same to Dean. He didn't eat the pin at No Mercy in a match against AJ Styles and John Cena. On top of that, 99% of his losses have come after a spot that made it clear he had the match won. Vs AJ on SD (Cena on apron) vs Cena at No Mercy (AJ had to pull the ref) and vs Miz tonight with Ellsworth. Ambrose is fine and has been more protected this year than at any point in his career.


He's been brought down by the crap with Ellsworth. It doesn't make him look star-worthy.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Ace said:


> Talking Smack, he said he had AJ's number and that he was going to beat AJ then give Dean the first title shot.
> 
> They're making him out to be delusional.


Thanks.

I'd read that he was acting delusional, but I didn't know he'd said he'd promise Dean the first title shot :lol I'm sure that's such a relief to Dean LOL.

I like how they didn't have AJ buddy up to Ellsworth and just had him laugh at Ellsworth when Dean attacked him


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Ace said:


> You can sit back and have a laugh when he isn't fucking up your favorite.


Well see the thing is, when AJ lost to Ellsworth, it was because of Ambrose. You obviously knew the mai feud was Ambrose/AJ and James was just a prop. Now Ellsworth beating AJ was shit the third time around, but it was for the stor of Ambrose fucking with AJ.

Ambrose looks to be HEADING INTO A FEUD WITH ELLSWORTH!!! This time Ambrose is not being screwed by his rival or anything, Ambrose is heading into a story with James ad it seriously pisses me off.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Asmodeus said:


> He has the same problem as Owens: he's brought down by the guy he's around. With Owens it's because Jericho is too good, with Dean it's because he's been attached to a jobber.


Eh, like the people chanting Fandango’s theme song, it’s cool once and then WWE goes overboard with it.

Ellsworth was funny for a few weeks and a guy that definitely should be used from time to time. But now he’s signed to a full time contract and his 15 minutes of fame is up because they used it up in a few weeks. And now Ambrose has to continue along with this.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Alexa thinks she runs the SDL women's division just because she has a toy title. How cute of her.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Alexa better hope she keeps facing Becky or faces Nikki because she's barley getting any heat.


----------



## bradatar

JDP2016 said:


> Alexa thinks she runs the SDL women's division just because she has a toy title. How cute of her.


Yeah or because other than Charlotte she's the best female on the mic today and will only develop more in the ring ?. The girls also flexible as hell and makes every move done to her look far more painful then everyone else (her small stature also aids this). Girl is a natural born heel and has all the makings of a star. They'll keep the title on her until minimum rumble.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Prayer Police said:


> Who gets the next WWE title shot now? Undertaker?


Well, Ellsworth is still in line for one, sadly. :deanfpalm


----------



## bradatar

summerfest said:


> Alexa better hope she keeps facing Becky or faces Nikki because she's barley getting any heat.


She's getting more weekly. Takes time to
build heat as a women's heel when you don't have Ric Flair to torch in the middle of the ring. Please, continue to think the trend of more and more heat doesn't continue. You're going to be sadly mistaken.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



bradatar said:


> Yeah or because other than Charlotte she's the best female on the mic today and will only develop more in the ring ?. The girls also flexible as hell and makes every move done to her look far more painful then everyone else (her small stature also aids this). Girl is a natural born heel and has all the makings of a star. They'll keep the title on her until minimum rumble.


Hard to take her seriously because of her size, for me. If the plan is to book her as a slimy heel champion, getting her an enforcer would do her wonders.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The Wyatt Family will be on Talking Smack tonight :mark:


----------



## Therapy

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

I skipped Smackdown tonight as I just wasn't in the mood for Ellsworth fuckery.. Reading the results.. I'm not sorry I missed the show. Exactly as I suspected.. This geek is cancer..


----------



## bradatar

Strategize said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah or because other than Charlotte she's the best female on the mic today and will only develop more in the ring ?. The girls also flexible as hell and makes every move done to her look far more painful then everyone else (her small stature also aids this). Girl is a natural born heel and has all the makings of a star. They'll keep the title on her until minimum rumble.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to take her seriously because of her size for me. If the plan is to book her as a slimy heel champion, getting her an enforcer would do her wonders.
Click to expand...


Nia Jax could have filled this role perfectly. Unfortunately I see us getting Tamina or her just being buddy buddy with Eva who has her continue to win in heelish ways. Regardless, I'm an Alexa mark so I'll admit im biased.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



bradatar said:


> Yeah or because other than Charlotte she's the best female on the mic today and will only develop more in the ring ?. The girls also flexible as hell and makes every move done to her look far more painful then everyone else (her small stature also aids this). Girl is a natural born heel and has all the makings of a star. They'll keep the title on her until minimum rumble.


Charlotte gets booed though. Did you see her matches with Naomi? no reaction. Natural born Heel that cries about her parents like a Face and is friendly with Reene who she made fun of couple days prior. Yeah no. Yea she'll be a star until the girls from Raw get too her.


----------



## bradatar

summerfest said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah or because other than Charlotte she's the best female on the mic today and will only develop more in the ring ?. The girls also flexible as hell and makes every move done to her look far more painful then everyone else (her small stature also aids this). Girl is a natural born heel and has all the makings of a star. They'll keep the title on her until minimum rumble.
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte gets booed though. Did you see her matches with Naomi? no reaction. Natural born Heel that cries about her parents like a Face and is friendly with Reene who she made fun of couple days prior. Yeah no. Yea she'll be a star until the girls from Raw get too her.
Click to expand...

3 months in WWE with no Flair as daddy compared to a year plus will do that. Cmon, you gotta give heels time. Especially women.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Asmodeus said:


> He's been brought down by the crap with Ellsworth. It doesn't make him look star-worthy.


And that is a completely different topic than the point you attempted to initially make which was that he wasn't as protected as Seth and Roman. He's been more protected. Whether or not Ellsworth is dragging him down on this angle is a different discussion.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

THe Wyatt Family are kicking off Talking Smack :mark:


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



bradatar said:


> 3 months in WWE with no Flair as daddy compared to a year plus will do that. Cmon, you gotta give heels time. Especially women.


It's hard when the heel is 5 ft tall and beating up girls 6 inches taller than her. She going too be face sooner or later as a underdog because of her size.

It will be interesting if she feuds with Nikki will she dominate her like she's doing to Becky?


----------



## bradatar

summerfest said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 months in WWE with no Flair as daddy compared to a year plus will do that. Cmon, you gotta give heels time. Especially women.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard when the heel is 5 ft tall and beating up girls 6 inches taller than her. She going too be face sooner or later as a underdog because of her size.
> 
> It will be interesting if she feuds with Nikki will she dominate her like she's doing to Becky?
Click to expand...

Nikki is bound to win it, but I think as a face. The Cena force is strong with her. Plus she'll get a pop because of those horrible reality shows and her injury. IMO if Bex does get it back it's because of a heel turn as her being Nikki's attacker. Makes the most sense if they want to use that angle.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Bryan is just messing with Renee :lmao


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

Rhyno turning on Heath on Talking Smack.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

"It's unbelievable" Renee Young on AJ Styles butt
" Sweet butt man" Daniel Bryan on AJ Styles butt


I love this show

PD: Best butt is on my sig though


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

i hope to god its rhyno pre wwe tearing shit up


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Mordecay said:


> "It's unbelievable" Renee Young on AJ Styles butt
> " Sweet butt man" Daniel Bryan on AJ Styles butt
> 
> 
> I love this show
> 
> PD: Best butt is on my sig though


lol I also enjoyed "go get 'em (insert name here)" and "look, I don't know what's going on in this world anymore."


----------



## Acezwicker

bradatar said:


> Nikki is bound to win it, but I think as a face. The Cena force is strong with her. Plus she'll get a pop because of those horrible reality shows and her injury. IMO if Bex does get it back it's because of a heel turn as her being Nikki's attacker. Makes the most sense if they want to use that angle.


Becky as the Attacker makes no sense. She wasn't interested in the captain spot. You don't determine the attacker after the attack has already been done.

Aj Styles was advertised to face James Ellsworth for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.

For the Women's division on Smackdown it's Becky or bust for me. I'd rather Becky be given a redemption story and win the title back at Wrestlemania not some random Smackdown. I know there is so many better story options and Story Narratives with her as champion. They seem to be dead-set on Becky as an underdog instead of a legit Badass. Her personality and aura seemed different not evil just tougher. Neither Becky or Alexa have held the real one yet.

There were seeds planted for Nikki/Charlotte at Wrestlemania back at Survivor Series.

Breezango do nothing for me. American Alpha I like alot especially Gable with that Chaos theory.

Carmella and Natalya I don't care about either of them. 

Nikki has a valley girl cadence and I can't unhear it. It works better heel than face. 

Miz and Ambrose on miz Tv was pretty good.

The Ascension could be used so much better. The Hype Bros do nothing for me. 

Miz/Ambrose was good.

Smackdown just felt mediocre. I felt Raw was better this week.


----------



## summerfest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Acezwicker said:


> Becky as the Attacker makes no sense. She wasn't interested in the captain spot. You don't determine the attacker after the attack has already been done.


It doesn't, but what are they doing with her getting beat up all the time against little Alexa? There's no way she should be an underdog in this feud. If she loses clean in the rematch you might as well turn her heel because I don't know if she'll have any fan support left if that happens.


----------



## bradatar

Acezwicker said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki is bound to win it, but I think as a face. The Cena force is strong with her. Plus she'll get a pop because of those horrible reality shows and her injury. IMO if Bex does get it back it's because of a heel turn as her being Nikki's attacker. Makes the most sense if they want to use that angle.
> 
> 
> 
> Becky as the Attacker makes no sense. She wasn't interested in the captain spot. You don't determine the attacker after the attack has already been done.
Click to expand...

Go listen to smack talk hehe Bryan just slipped up.


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



summerfest said:


> It doesn't, but what are they doing with her getting beat up all the time against little Alexa? There's no way she should be an underdog in this feud. If she loses clean in the rematch you might as well turn her heel because I don't know if she'll have any fan support left if that happens.


The feud will never be great because of the roles in place. Well loved faces take years to build, where well loved heels take a few months to build. Prioritizing the easy job too much is why interest in WWE amongst mainstream fans is at an all time low.


----------



## bradatar

Ok next up: what in the FUCK was the purpose of that little girl being on tonight? Was hoping maybe they'd use her to set Nikki up for another "random beat down", but nope, nothing but the worst segment of the night. (Other than having to go chainsmoke two cigarettes to avoid Mojo).


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



summerfest said:


> It doesn't, but what are they doing with her getting beat up all the time against little Alexa? There's no way she should be an underdog in this feud. If she loses clean in the rematch you might as well turn her heel because I don't know if she'll have any fan support left if that happens.


No way she should lose? Becky was the fourth wheel and a joke, she had a s little credibility as Alexa since she never won in NXT either let alone the divas or womens belt. They w r re both the fourth best women on nxt and losers to winning sd gold. Becky wasn't, isn't nikki, the only woman on sd with actual credibility


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

JBL was GOAT level tonight :lmao

https://streamable.com/1hqa


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

-The AJ/Dean/Ellsworth stuff was great. Everything from AJ pumping Ambrose up, to Ambrose just strolling out, laying out Ellsworth with the DD and then leaving (the most Stone Cold thing that he's ever done imo), to AJ just hanging out at the announce table loving every second of it, to JBL getting such obvious joy at seeing Ellsworth in pain, etc. Good stuff all around.

-Miz vs. Ambrose was really good.

-I still don't like what they're doing with Becky Lynch, like at all.

-They're FINALLY booking Bray Wyatt well, it's about freaking time.

-They have to be building Corbin up for something? At least put him in the IC Title picture.

-Etc.

Overall, good show (minus the Becky stuff).


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

First things first. FANTASTIC to see Miz close out a show! FANTASTIC. I can deal with AJ in a moon boot for a bit if it means Miz is headlining!

The womens division is such a mess on SDL. Many of the women just dont connect with the fans at all, and it makes the storylines feel unimportant. The crowds dont give a shit about Carmella, or Bliss even as Champ, or Naomi, or Natalya. There's only four acts in the division that connect with the live audiences even remotely; Nikki Bella, Becky Lynch, Eva Marie and Naomi's entrance. And Beckys booked horribly, Nikkis stuck in this shit feud thats getting even worse, Eva's off TV, and Naomi cant sustain the cheers once her music stops.

Loved Styles laughing at Ellsworth eating a Dirty Deeds. But I do have an issue with part of that though, and its that nothing thats done to Ellsworth phases him. Strowman kills him at SS, then 2 nights later Ellsworth beats AJ. AJ kills him on SDL, then 5 nights later he's at TLC screwing over Dean. Dean DDT's him him at the start of this show, yet hes still showing up in the Main Event. Just have the guy take his beatings and then take him off TV for a week or two. And seeing AJ having to waste time cutting a promo against Ellsworth is just sad. No one should ever talk to the guy, just beat him down, its all he's good for. 

Corbin is such a fun big man, I'd enjoy a Corbin v Miz feud.

I really hope they dont split the Wyatts up anytime soon. Orton and Bray have so much potential together. They can be what people have always wanted to see the Wyatts become. Keep together for a year or longer, there's money there, dont rush the split.

The Becky fans can go overboard but I feel for ya's. She's booked so badly. Just look at her last 8 days, put through a table, then put through another table and loses her Title after a lacklustre run and this week cant even get one over Bliss. Her underdog babyface booking has just become jobber booking.

Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Maryse looked incredible, damn those legs :sodone Miz delivered another great promo and another good match. Him and Dean have great chemistry together like Miz does with so many others. I still love the cocky way Maryse stands in front of Miz, protecting him. If Miz doesn't win the World Title sometime next year then its the biggest dropped ball in wrestling history. And I want a Participation Award.

Though worryingly Miz has got to that point where he's so damn great that more and more fans are cheering him instead of booing him.

Though is Dean Ambrose seriously now feuding with James Ellsworth...


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

The commentary also did an awful job (I know, shocking isn't it) of doing anything to build up Becky. They could have at least pointed out that Alexa, while not technically cheating, did resort to "dirty tactics" in order to win. But no, instead even the babyface commentators seem to be having a slobbering love affair with Alexa's win.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why isn't he going for the WWE title? Who gets fucked out of a WWE title match and just brushes that off and goes for the belt that's vastly inferior?


In this case it isn't about the belt, it's about getting back at Miz for disrespecting him and 'intentionally pissing him off', as Ambrose put it himself.


----------



## JY57

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



> @realellsworth: I hope he's in a better mood today, Happy birthday @TheDeanAmbrose


they certainly are going the delusional route with him


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Rated R Maryse said:


> First things first. FANTASTIC to see Miz close out a show! FANTASTIC. I can deal with AJ in a moon boot for a bit if it means Miz is headlining!


Seconded. Miz is the main event, and I love it.



> Loved Styles laughing at Ellsworth eating a Dirty Deeds. But I do have an issue with part of that though, and its that nothing thats done to Ellsworth phases him. Strowman kills him at SS, then 2 nights later Ellsworth beats AJ. AJ kills him on SDL, then 5 nights later he's at TLC screwing over Dean. Dean DDT's him him at the start of this show, yet hes still showing up in the Main Event. Just have the guy take his beatings and then take him off TV for a week or two. And seeing AJ having to waste time cutting a promo against Ellsworth is just sad. No one should ever talk to the guy, just beat him down, its all he's good for.


Honestly if anyone was logical on WWE then any interaction Ellsworth has would always begin and end with whoever he's speaking to slapping the taste out of his mouth whenever he tries to speak. AJ doesn't need to waste his time indulging this little shitgoblin. Nobody does.



> Corbin is such a fun big man, I'd enjoy a Corbin v Miz feud.


I can't see that happening without one of them turning face and I honestly can't see either of them as a face at this point. I mean of the two the Miz would probably get more cheers in that fed just because he's way more charismatic than Corbin, but heel vs heel just wouldn't work with those two.



> Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Miz! Maryse looked incredible, damn those legs :sodone Miz delivered another great promo and another good match. Him and Dean have great chemistry together like Miz does with so many others. I still love the cocky way Maryse stands in front of Miz, protecting him. If Miz doesn't win the World Title sometime next year then its the biggest dropped ball in wrestling history.


Honestly one of my favourite things about Maryse is how much of a fuck does not give, standing right in the face of anyone no matter who it is. She just doesn't care, even standing boldly in the way of a pissed off lunatic like Ambrose like he's nothing. I love it.

And yeah, Miz needs a world title run in 2017 if he continues this amazing hot streak he's on. 

It's great to be someone who was a Miz fan all along, even during his train crash of a WWE Championship reign in 2010 all through the gimmicky irrelevance when everyone I ever talked wrestling with shit on him constantly. To be finally validated by the guy becoming the best thing going on the fucking A-show of WWE (because SmackDown Live _is_ the A-show at this point) is *awesome.*



> And I want a Participation Award.


I'd love if they started selling those on WWEShop. 



> Though is Dean Ambrose seriously now feuding with James Ellsworth...


Honestly Ellsworth is probably going to be in the Royal Rumble match at this point. He'll probably even manage to eliminate someone really important just for the "shock value" of it.

With one hand WWE gives (career-making year for the Miz) and with the other it takes away (Ellsworth being a seemingly-permanent fixture of the SmackDown main event scene for some damn reason).


----------



## Reotor

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Asuka842 said:


> The commentary also did an awful job (I know, shocking isn't it) of doing anything to build up Becky. They could have at least pointed out that Alexa, while not technically cheating, did resort to "dirty tactics" in order to win. But no, instead even the babyface commentators seem to be having a slobbering love affair with Alexa's win.


Otunga by FAAAAAR the worst face commentator on SDL, WWE or any wrestling promotion out there.
He is so bad at his job that he is actively making the babyfaces look like douchbags and morons while simultaneously making the heels more credible and sympathetic.
I pray they get rid of him and keep Tom.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

One time i don't watch Talking Smack and Orton turns up :damnyou


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



Rated R Maryse said:


> The womens division is such a mess on SDL. Many of the women just dont connect with the fans at all, and it makes the storylines feel unimportant. The crowds dont give a shit about Carmella, or Bliss even as Champ, or Naomi, or Natalya.


Eh. The crowd interactions of the rookies are some of the best and they start to get more and more reactions. 

Charlotte still says: Would you please let me speak I have something to say. At first I thought it was to lead the crowd on, but she does it every time and she has no other ways to stop them. Compare that to Alexa and Carmella last night. Alexa basically winged her whole promo, after the crowd started chanting for Becky immediately, and that´s when you get genuine great lines like _Becky called me a word that rhymes with witch last week. Guess what? This little bitch runs the place now. _ Or the way Carmella has dealt with the fans trying to hijack her promo. A simple "Shut up" and the whole crowd went quiet. They were not ready for that kind of treatment. :grin2:


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

They should have AJ just compete in competitive matches for the rest of the year on SDL to show off his ability as WC even more. He could even have a weekly WC open challenge to close out the year to prove that he is a fighting champion and anyone is invited for a challenge that is a SDL male wrestler on the roster, minus Ambrose. They could have Ellsworth for the first week and have Styles destroy him and win. Following week they could have him beat Dolph in a highly competitive fight and the next week the same against Kane. Just something they could do with AJ for the rest of the year while also further building him up as WC leading into 2017.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*



ElTerrible said:


> Eh. The crowd interactions of the rookies are some of the best and they start to get more and more reactions.
> 
> Charlotte still says: Would you please let me speak I have something to say. At first I thought it was to lead the crowd on, but she does it every time and she has no other ways to stop them. Compare that to Alexa and Carmella last night. Alexa basically winged her whole promo, after the crowd started chanting for Becky immediately, and that´s when you get genuine great lines like _Becky called me a word that rhymes with witch last week. Guess what? This little bitch runs the place now. _ Or the way Carmella has dealt with the fans trying to hijack her promo. A simple "Shut up" and the whole crowd went quiet. They were not ready for that kind of treatment. :grin2:


But when Carmella told everyone to "shut up because she's tawking" there was like all of 3 people booing her, it just came across as so awkward.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread- 12/06 - Oh James, How Could You??!!*

the participation award had me dying especially when the crowd started to chant you deserve it :lol


----------

